# What was MAC's Best and Worst of 2007



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Loves: 

What are your thoughts about MAC throughout 2007?  Thrilled?  Let down?  A little of both? It’s what you have been waiting for.....time to dish about your thought on MAC for the year 2007!  If you need a refresher, here are the  Colour Stories. Thank you Janice for providing that for us, BTW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *:
*Eye Liner:*
*Mascara:*
*Lipstick:*
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: *
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder:* 
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer:*
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *
*Eye Liner:*
*Mascara:*
*Lipstick:*
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: *
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: *
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: * 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* 

Feel free to fill out as much or as little of the above as you like.  *You may want to add your stats (i.e. for me: Dark Brown Hair with Red Highlights/Brown Eyes/NW25) so that others can use your faves as suggestions.*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Coming in Dec -What was MAC's Best and Worst of 2007*

Thread open....have at it!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 26, 2007)

yuck to the Flashtronic MES. McQueen (with the exception of New Vegas)

Love to C-Shock, Blue Storm, and the Metallic Eyes holiday pallet.

So much came out this year.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's my two cents:
*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Clue
Mascara: Plush Lash
Lipstick: Barely Lit
Lipglass: Fashion Pack
Multipurpose: New Vegas MSF
Nail Lacquer: Whirlwind
Skincare: Moisturelush!

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: All the C-Shock
Lipstick: Most of the C-Shock
Lipglass: the Chrome and 3-D ones

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbies loves MAC or the Originals

Worst Collection in ‘07:  C-Shock or Balloonacy

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  the Originals

Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Balloonacy

Best New Product Introduced in ’07:  Moisturelush or Tendertones

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:  Chromeglass or the Flashtronic MES (even though I love the colors, they're a pain to apply without looking like a disco ball) and the Metal-X shadows (the crease like a mutha-f**ka)

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:  More NEW colors of course (stop it with so many repromotes, already)!

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:  I finally found my eyeshadow base to prevent creases...UDPP!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:*

 Eye Shadow: 
 Eye Liner: Feline Khol Power
 Mascara: Plushlash
 Lipstick: Queen's Sin
 Lipliner: not new, but i do love my sublime culture
 Lipglass: Red Romp
 Foundation: 
 Face Powder:  Loose beauty powder 
 Blush: Fleurry
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Astral Rays Glimmershimmer
 Nail Lacquer: 
 Skincare: Moisturelush and charged waters
 New Brushes: 138
 Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

 Eye Shadow: Floral Fantasy 
 Eye Liner:
 Lipstick:
 Lipliner: Any of the in 3d liners
 Lipglass: All of balloonacy and strange hybrid
 Foundation: Mineralize Satinfinish- broke me out
Face Powder: Both of the balloonacy highlight powders!
Blush: Ablaze- borrrring!
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): 

*And what are your picks for………*

 Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac without a doubt

 Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy (sans quad this was tooo boring!)

 Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac

 Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty

 Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots

 Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Highlight Powder (balloonacy)

 What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More collaborations and more face palettes!

 What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Contouring, sculpting, and giving skin an airbrushed look


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Firespot or Mi'Lady.
Eye Liner: Uppity
Lipglass:  What ever the Barbie hot pink was.
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Do the Beauty Powders count? Pearl Blossom.


*What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: The flashtronic stuff, I didn't like any of that. AND Bang on Blue. I look cadaverous in that color.
Lipstick: Any of the nude colored ones. Yuck.
Lipliner: The liners that came out with the 3d Glasses, whatever they were.
Lipglass:  There were a LOT I didn't like.
Blush: Emote.
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Anything from Balloonacy.

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07:  Barbie or Moonbathe, though I hated the Moonbathe images. 

Worst Collection in ‘07:  Balloonacy or C-Shock. I got many of the shadows from C-Shock but...they weren't what we expected them to be at all.

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  I guess Barbie?

Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Balloonacy, C-Shock, Antiquitease.

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: I guess Paint Pots or Tendertones.

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:  Craptastic MSFs, and the consistent repromotes.

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Originality that doesn't mean repromoting stuff MAC already sells.


----------



## d n d (Dec 26, 2007)

*Here are my picks*

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Moonflower, Earthly Riches, and Firespot. 
Eye Liner:
Mascara:
Lipstick:
Lipliner: good ole chesnut
Lipglass: Corsette, Atmospheric
Foundation: Studio Tech
Face Powder: Blot Powder
Blush: Sweet as Cocoa
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: Prep+Prime eyes
New Brushes:
Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Newly Minted eyeshadow
Eye Liner:
Mascara:
Lipstick:
Lipliner:Lipglass liner in Part Nude...should have been called All Nude!
Lipglass: Mcqueen lipglassed looked a lil pasty
Foundation:
Face Powder: 
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):Glissade Msf...not for everyone!
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: Mauvement pigment...looked so promising in the jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease/Holiday

Worst Collection in ‘07: Flashtronic/Rushmetal

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Smoke Signals/Blue Storm/Barbie Love MAC

Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Of Beauty...Scary glitter face!

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Matte 2 eyeshadows?

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: 

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:Create Msf's that flatter every skin tone.


----------



## oddinary (Dec 26, 2007)

Just going to fill this out quick...

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Of Beauty

Worst Collection in ‘07: None really!

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Too many ! Raquel Welch, C-Shock, Originals

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy, Of-Beauty

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Loose Beauty Powder

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More finely milled highlighters! No chunky ones please!

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:

Lightscapade and Gold Spill worn together. Then, blush on TOP. 
Sounds awkward to do it this way, but it preserves the blush colour more and still gives a glowy appearance!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Typographic/Ricepaper
Eye Liner:Forever Green
Mascara:--
Lipstick:Barely Lit
Lipliner: Mother Pearl
Lipglass: Majesty
Foundation: SFF-never used before this year
Face Powder: blot-loose and pressed
Blush: Emote
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):Reflects Glitters
Nail Lacquer:Twink Pink 
Skincare: Fix+
New Brushes:187, 182, 224
Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Engaging MES-colors can be duplicated easily with perm colors
Eye Liner:Earthline / Tealo
Mascara:
Lipstick: 
Lipliner:
Lipglass: Spring Bean
Foundation:
Face Powder: MSF Natural-ain't workin for me
Blush: Pinch Me
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):all of them
Nail Lacquer: Beiged Bliss
Skincare: 
New Brushes: 
Other: 

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Originals for me because I don't have a freestanding store so it was nice to see some permanent pigments available to me at Macy's.

Worst Collection in ‘07: Raquel Welch/Icon

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Plush Lash-dollies scare me and McQueen

Best New Product Introduced in ’07AINT POTS! Matte2

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: 3D lip

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Stop doing things so exclusively i.e. McQueen and Rubia lipstick

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Tightlining-do it all the time


----------



## rocking chick (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Mercurial,Ether,Lovestone,Quarry,By Jupiter,Tectonic MES & Thunder
Eye Liner: Technokohl eyeliner
Mascara: -
Lipstick: Rocking Chick & Flower Play 
Lipliner: - 
Lipglass: Cultured
Foundation: - 
Face Powder: -
Blush: Dont be Shy
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Loves Pink glimmer shimmer,Pearl Blossom bp,Gold Spill msf & Northern Light msf
Nail Lacquer: Wildfire & Rainy Day
Skincare: -
New Brushes: 187SE
Other: -

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Ballonacy collection
Eye Liner: - 
Mascara: - 
Lipstick: All lip palettes 
Lipliner: - 
Lipglass: -
Foundation: - 
Face Powder:  -
Blush: - 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Ballonacy hightlight powder
Nail Lacquer: Ballonacy collection
Skincare: -
New Brushes: - 
Other: 

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Flashtronic & Barbie Loves MAC

Worst Collection in ‘07: Ballonacy

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC & Smoke Signals

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots & Tendertones

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: -

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More MES (purple/lilac) & MSF 

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Using paint pot as a e/s base


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Cosmic, Stormwatch, Ether, Earthly Riches, Springtime Skipper, Moth Brown, Fig 1 (why just one?)
Eye Liner: all the Kohl Powers
Mascara: the one that came out with Blue Storm
Lipstick: Love, Henri
Lipliner:
Lipglass: Bendel Girl, Happening Gal
Foundation:
Face Powder: Blot Powder
Blush: Emote
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Soft Dew Beauty Powder
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes: 224
Other: Best packaging...royal assets and viva glamorous cases for eye and lip palettes.


*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: That yellow-green one from C-Shock. Only thing I had to return. And the metal-x cream shadows. Pretty but fugly creasing in record quick time.
Eye Liner: McQueen
Mascara:
Lipstick: McQueen
Lipliner: 
Lipglass: McQueen
Foundation: 
Face Powder: 
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): All the MSFs contain an ingredient that causes breakouts (for me)
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 
*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Blue Storm, BLM

Worst Collection in ‘07: C-Shock, McQueen

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Online Smoke Signals. Eartha Kitt still rocks the house.

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: 

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots, Kohl Powers, Tendertones, Matte2

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Eyeliners from McQueen

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:  Quads with all -new colors, not dupes. Cut prices on pro pans. Buy four pro pans and get 4-pan free! Not confuse us with 4 different holiday collections/names!

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Still working on them.


----------



## liv (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Mothbrown
Lipstick: Real Doll
Lipglass: Malibu Barbie
Face Powder: Barbie BPs
Blush: Smile (Raquel Welch, I think)


*What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Face Powder: New Vegas.  I just don't think MSF's work for me. =[

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC

Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy, Hybrid Theory, C-Shock, Blue Storm, McQueen

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, The Stylistics, The Originals, Hybrid Theory

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Loose Beauty Powders, Balloonacy, McQueen

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Mattenes!  I missed out on most of them! & Paint Pots

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Kohlpowers smeared all over me when I tested them at the counter.  High-Light Powders from Balloonacy were crap-o too.  

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Make the Mattenes and Slimshines permanent.  Make NW/NC 5 shades in the foundations (esp SFF)

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Using Beauty Powders over my cheeks and forehead.  So pretty!


----------



## user68 (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07*:

Eye Shadow: Family Silver, Cumulus
Eye Liner: Blacktrack
Lipstick: Style It Up
Lipglass: White Magic
Foundation: Studio Fix Powder + Foundation
Face Powder: Studio Fix Powder + Foundation
Blush: Sunbasque
Nail Lacquer: Rainy Day
New Brushes: 183 <3


*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Liner: Earthline
Lipglass: Lightening
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): New Vegas MSF and the studio lights
Nail Lacquer: Gold Veener


*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals
Worst Collection in ‘07: McQueen
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Smoke Signals
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More MSFs!! In pink or peach tones without obvious glitter or sparkle
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: I have learned so much new stuff as I'm still pretty new to MAC and make-up in general but my favorite is applying MSF's after blush to add dimension


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Firespot, Mothbrown, Balloonacy Quad, Thunder, Fertile
Eye Liner: Jealous Kohl Power, Molten Sol liquidlast
Lipstick: all of the lippies from Smoke Signals were great! also Queen's Sin, Strange Hybrid, Orchidazzle
Lipglass: Illicit, Soft & Slow, Malibu Barbie, Flashtronic
Blush: Other Worldly, Fab
Nail Lacquer: Whirlwind
Other: Barbie Beauty Powders were gorgeous!

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Moonbathe, C-Shock, Smoke Signals
Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: OF BEAUTY! (freaked me out)
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots, Kohl Powers
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: more paint pots with brighter and bolder colors, new kohl powers, MORE FLUIDLINES!






 this year was a good one


----------



## karinaf (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:*

 Eye Shadow: C-shock (shocking, i know), Smoke Signals quads
 Eye Liner: Blacktrack fluidline and Blue Peep fluidline
 Mascara: Benefit Bad Gal! lash 
 Lipstick: Queen's Sin, Pomposity, Danse, Curtsy
 Lipliner: nothing new
 Lipglass: Red Romp, Sweetness, Nice Buzz plushglass, Happenin Gal, Atmospheric
 Foundation: Bare Escentuals all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Face Powder: Mineral Veil
 Blush: Petalpoint
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Lightscapade and Glissade msf
 Nail Lacquer: whirlwind
 Skincare: boo to MAC, yay to DDF
 New Brushes: nothing new but I loved my 116 and 242
 Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

 Eye Shadow: Blue Storm 
 Eye Liner: glitterliners 
 Lipstick: most of the barbie loves mac lipstick 
 Lipliner: Any of the in 3d liners
 Lipglass: all of the in 3D glasses
 Foundation: i dont wear mac foundation 
 Face Powder: Both of the balloonacy highlight powders!
 Blush: the barbie ones 
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): global glow msf

*And what are your picks for………*

 Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac, Flashtronic, Danse

 Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy (sans quad this was tooo boring!), Strange Hybrid, Blue Storm 

 Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac, Balloonacy 

 Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty

 Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots

 Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Highlight Powder (balloonacy)

 What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More collaborations and more face palettes!

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Contouring, sculpting, and giving skin an airbrushed look, eyeliner, blending.


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Dec 26, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:*

Eye Shadow: Satin Taupe, Mothbrown, Thunder, 
Eye Liner: Graphblack Technakohl
Mascara: Zoom lash
Lipstick: Masque from McQueen
Lipliner: -
Lipglass: Backlit 3D glass
Foundation: Studio Fix 
Face Powder: MSF Natural
Blush: Sunbasque
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Gold Spill MSF
Nail Lacquer: -
Skincare: -
New Brushes: 224, 187
Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Bronze, Aquadisiac
Eye Liner: -
Mascara: Pro Longlash
Lipstick: Sparks Can Fly
Lipliner: Neutralzone l/g liner
Lipglass: Bare Truth 
Foundation: - 
Face Powder: 
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): 
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie loves MAC, Smoke Signals

Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy, Rushmetal

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Smoke Signals, Blue Storm

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy, Of Beauty

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: PAINT POTS!

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: l/g liners

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More MSFs

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Facial contouring can make all the difference as well as great brushes!


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 26, 2007)

BEST:
Eye Shadow: Cumulus
Eye Liner: Photogavre
Mascara: none
Lipstick: Fast Lane
Lipliner: Pink Treat
Lipglass: Electro-Lush
Foundation: SFF NW20 (not new but still my fave)
Face Powder: Blot Powder in Med.
Blush: Petalpoint
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sweet Sienna 
Nail Lacquer: Steamy
Skincare: Cleanse Off Oil
New Brushes: 190 (again not new but I love it anyway!)
Other: Northern Light MSF

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: C-Shock was a disappointment
Eye Liner: nothing
Mascara: none
Lipstick: I wanted to love Vivacious but for some reason it's the only pink I didn't like on me
Lipliner: Caramellow
Lipglass: the mini's with the finery bags weren't that great except with the Coral Lips which rocked
Foundation: everytime I would order Select SPF 15, macpro.com would send me Select Tint which is too heavy for my skin, ugh! it's so annoying!
Face Powder: none
Blush: none
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Helium
Nail Lacquer: none
Skincare: none
New Brushes: none

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac
Worst Collection in ‘07: McQueen (pretty but boring to me)
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves Mac
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty (sorry all that red glitter looks like a burn victem)
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: matte2 made me love matte shadow again
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: tendertones (do we really need more overpriced clear lip balms?)
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: quit doing so many LE items, do an Icon collection with Madonna (I can dream!)
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:  Lightscapade MSF, I never really ddi anything with mine, then at a class MAC artisit Konstintine used it just as a base, he said it's good to give skin a glowy look and counteract ugly flourescent lighting (which I work in!), and now it's indespensible to me


----------



## eyebrowless (Dec 26, 2007)

*Eye Shadow: *I really can't pick...
*Eye Liner: *I liked the Glitter Eye Liners this year.. Kohl Power pencils too
*Mascara: *Plushlash
*Lipstick: *Blast O' Blue..Violetta from the pro launches.. and the mattenes
*Lipliner: ---*
*Lipglass: *the 3D glasses
*Foundation: ---*
*Face Powder:* re releasing new vegas and the beauty powders
*Blush:* Fab from the Barbie collection
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Sheersparks!
*Nail Lacquer: ---*
*Skincare: ---*
*New Brushes: *183 brush
*Other: *

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *The amount of "royal blue" and "sea blue" eyeshadows/
*Eye Liner: ---*
*Mascara: ---*
*Lipstick: *too many "white pink" and "sheer golds"
*Lipliner: *the lipglass liners
*Lipglass: *Bizarrish from smoke signals.
*Foundation: ---*
*Face Powder: *I bought paperwhite beauty pwder but I don't really love it
*Blush: ----*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *glimmershimmers
*Nail Lacquer: ---*
*Skincare: ---*
*New Brushes: *charging more for the stylistics brushes
*Other: *

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: * 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Most of them.. especially strange hybrid and smoke signals. 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Mattene Lipsticks 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* lovely colours that don't replicate others. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* neutral eyes with a birght colour on the lower lashline


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Springtime Skipper, Bang on Blue, Big T, Atlantic Blue, Stormwatch, Blue Calm, Delft Paint Pot, Your Ladyship Pigment, Pure Ore Metal-X shadow, Helium Pigment
*Eye Liner:* Feline, Jealous and Orhpeus Power Kohls
*Mascara:* Plushlash
*Lipstick:* Rockin' Chick, Blue Blood, Classic Dame, Thrills, Lovey Dove, Masque, Show Orchid
*Lipliner:* Honey b., Amber Ember, Lush n' Lilac
*Lipglass: * Hothouse, Avarice, Raquel, Lil' Sizzler Lip Gelee
*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish!  I have officially retired the Studio Tech.  I also love the Studio Mist Foundation in Sun Rays.
*Face Powder:* Sculpt and Shape Powders, Drizzlegold BP, Yogamode BP, Peaceful BP, Pearl Sunshine BP
*Blush: * Smile, Goddess, Emote, Azalea
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer:* Wildfire, Whirlwind
*Skincare: * I have a feeling it will be Moisturelush as soon as it arrives on my front door.
*New Brushes:* 183, 138 and ALL of the Stylistics brushes
*Other: * Finally...new lashes!  Hooray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New Reflects Glitter!!!!  Frangipan and Skin Lure Skin Lights

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: * Flourishing
*Eye Liner:* Visionaire LLL
*Mascara:* Everything but Plushlash
*Lipstick:* Honeymoon, All Grown Up (Hideous colour)
*Lipliner:* New Money
*Lipglass: *Perky. The description said cream....not so much.  That's a frost, my friend. Trifle LG was more than a trifle too sheer....yawn.
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: * Gold Veneer
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:* 
*Other: * 

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * C-Shock, Barbie 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: * In 3D was pretty in the tube, but just OK on me. 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * Mattene, Sculpt and Shape (Love it) 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * Of Beauty...The glittery glam burn victim, Balloonacy 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Paint Pots!!!  I love the new travel bottles, lip erasers and Sculpt/Shape powders. 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Lipglass Pencils, the new pencil sharpeners - they stay together better, but still don't give you a decent tip. 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* Push the envelope.  Don't play it safe.  Give us neutrals, crazy vivids and everything in between.  Unexpected partnerships like Fafi....love it!  NO MORE LIGHT TO MID-TONE PINK LUSTRE LIPSTICKS!! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* I mix Astral Rays Glimmer Shimmer with my Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation for a totally amazing glow.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Dec 27, 2007)

*Eye Shadow: *Fertile (from Strange Hybrid), Smoking (from Smoke Signals 'Smoking Quad'), Blackground Paint Pot (Painterly)
*Eye Liner: *Feline Kohl Power (Blue Storm/McQueen)
*Lipstick: *Real Doll (Barbie Loves MAC), Style It Up (Barbie Loves MAC), Masque (McQueen), 
*Lipliner: *Gingerroot Cremestick Liner (Chrome & Creme)
*Lipglass: *Angel Cream Plushglass (Plushglass)
*Blush: *Don't Be Shy (Barbie Loves MAC), Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder (Barbie Loves MAC), Fleurry (Strange Hybrid)
*Multipurpose: *Reflects White Glitter (Pro Extension)
*Nail Lacquer: *Firespot (Moonbathe)
*Skincare: *Prep + Prime Face Protect (Prep + Prime Face Protect)
*New Brushes: *The Racquel ones
*Other:* BARBIE DOLL!!! and I'm loving the Authentics palette.

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *The Smokey Palette (Antiquitease - Royal Assets). Tried many times to make it work but I had to return it or I'd end up smashing it with a hammer.
*Eye Liner: *Any/all of the colored eyeliners. I'm really not a fan of colored liners so I wish MAC would stop making them. Really, black and brown are all that're needed. Crazy eyeshadows are great but, bright blue/green/pink liners make the eyes look baaaaaaaaaad in my opinion.
*Mascara: *Plushlash (Plushlash). I really can't get it to look good on me, so I'll stick with Pro Long Lash and Chanel Inimitable.
*Lipstick: *Blast O' Blue (C-Shock). I have it but seriously what was the point of making a sheer blue lipstick? At least cybergoths and club kids could wear an opaque Satin, Matte, or Amplified blue, but a Lustre blue that goes on a sheer super-cold purpley color? Gross failure.
*Lipliner: *New Money (Slimshine). Okay so... what am I supposed to use this liner with again?? Lipglass Pencils (In 3D). Okay so... this is a sheer lipliner... and what's the point?
*Lipglass: *Nico Now (The Originals) is such a dead corpse purple-grey.
*Foundation: *Mineralize Satinfinish (Mineralize Satinfinish) can look gorgeous on some skins, and look like a greasy mess on others.
*Blush: *Emote (Smoke Signals). So is this blush supposed to make you look ugly on purpose, or what?
*Multipurpose: *Fashion Leader Glimmer Shimmer (Barbie Loves MAC) - It went on sooo gross and thick, Helium Pigment (Balloonacy) is chunky and ugly, and Metal-X (Metal-X) shadows crease like hell and go on sooo dry.

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *Barbie Loves MAC, Smoke Signals , Antiquitease/Colour 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Balloonacy, Novel Twist, Flashtronic 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie Loves MAC, Sunstrip, Blue Storm 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Balloonacy, Moonbathe, Novel Twist, Antiquitease, The Originals 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Matte2 Eyeshadows 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *Metal-X Cream Eyeshadows 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *Better Mineralize Skinfinishes, more Plushglass, more Satin Lipsticks, another "Smokey/Pale Lip" themed collection 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Lining the outside of the lips with Studio Fix Powder (using a small angled brush) makes a more severe and more professional looking lip. =)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Now, I have to admit that I went off to grad school this fall and have missed a lot of this year's collections since then, but I try to stay afloat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is my limited opinion:*

*Eye Shadow: *Cosmic from Moon Bathe, Rubenesque Paint Pot
*Eye Liner: *the gold LLL from Moonbathe
*Lipstick: *Rubia!!  Bare Slimshine and Poise mattene
*Lipliner: *Honey B. cremestick - so pretty with Rubia!
*Lipglass:*  Malibu Barbie was pretty slammin'
*Blush:* I honestly didn't get any new blushes this year - I use Stereo Rose in the summer and Slave to Love in the fall and winter and I'm happy with those!
*Multipurpose: *Coco Motion pigment 
*Nail Lacquer: *Firespot from Moonbathe
*Skincare: *the new Fix+ 
*New Brushes: *didn't get any
*Other:* n/a

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Metal X....wtf was this? sparkly eye cement? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Eye Liner: *the light gold fluidline with the holiday collection - it was so sheer it was pointless.
*Mascara: *any and all MAC mascaras are gross haha
*Lipstick: *The ones from Hybrid Theory...so sparkly and ugly.
*Lipliner: *I agree with the New Money comment - it would probably make a pretty eyeliner though haha!
*Lipglass: *Nico Now is disgusting.  Why they released that is beyond me.  And the chromeglasses are hideous, they are clumpy and gross and the colors are so fake.
*Foundation: *I stick to my Moistureblend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Blush: *I didn't try any new blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Multipurpose: *All Over Gloss - please MAC, never bring this sticky goo back again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what are your picks for…… 

*Best Collection in ‘07: *Barbie and Moon Bathe 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Balloonacy, McQueen, Metal X 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie, Moon Bathe, Hybrid Theory 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *The Originals, Prep and Prime, Smoke Signals (gross!) 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Slimshines! 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *Metal-X Cream shadows 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *more celebrity collaborations! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Moistureblend plus sponge plus Fix+ is amazing!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Big T, Firespot, Your Ladyship, Rubenesque paint pot
*Eye Liner:  *Feline Kohl Power
*Mascara:  *Plushlash
*Lipstick:*  Queen's Sin, Masque, Embraceable
*Lipliner:**
*Lipglass:  *Red Romp, Atmospheric
*Foundation:*  *
*Face Powder:* Drizzlegold Beauty Powder, Sculpt & Shape powders, Gold Spill MSF
*Blush:  *Emote (for contouring) & Fab
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer:**
*Skincare:  *Moisturelush cream
*New Brushes: *183 
*Other: *Barbie Doll & the new lashes

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Pagan & Nile
*Eye Liner: *Iris Eyes
*Mascara:  *Pro Lash
*Lipstick:**
*Lipliner: *All lipglass liners
*Lipglass: *Racy (In 3D)
*Foundation:**
*Face Powder:* *
*Blush:* *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: *Gold Veneer
*Skincare:**
*New Brushes:**
*Other:**

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *C-Shock & Barbie loves MAC 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:  *In 3D & Novel Twist 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  *Smoke Signals, The Originals, Barbie loves MAC 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  *Balloonacy & Antiquitease 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:  *Paint Pots & Mattene Lipsticks 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:  *Lipglass Pencils 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *I would agree with BunnyBunnyBunny; better MSF's & more Plushglass 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *Using bright liners & pigments on lower lash line w/ neutral eye, contouring,  & giving my skin that airbrushed look


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: typographic - fabulously smutty matte dark grey, perfect. clarity is amazing too. i liked all the matte2's.
Eye Liner: feline khol power - best eyeliner ever.
Lipglass: soft note tendertone - smells lovely, leaves a gentle lilac sheen. the orange-copper plushglass was gorgeous too.
Multipurpose: reflects teal glitter - pretty on the lids, cheeks & hair.

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: going bananas. frosted aneamic yellow...nice. the swirled me's were a mess.
Eye Liner: the cream lll...ick.
Lipglass: flashtronic - made my lips look strangely dirty. more baileys than caramel.

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: matte2, blue storm, tendertones, the new reflect glitters - all beautiful colletions.
Worst Collection in ‘07: flashtronic - dull & confused.
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: smoke signals
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: baloonacy. reminiscent of a bad acid trip.
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: khol powers <3
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: lipglass pencils. what's the point?
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: quit with the gimmicky collections. it's cheapening them.
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: err..less is usually more i've learnt very recently, you couldn't tell from the pic!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *Bio Green
*Eye Liner: Eh? Not really anything....*
*Mascara: NOTHING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Lipstick: Again, not really anything.*
*Lipliner: nope.*
*Lipglass: Oi, the 3D glasses were preeeettty.*
*Foundation: *
*Face Powder:* Really love the Mystery, but didn't rerelease Light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Blush: Fleurry.*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Astral Rays...sexxxxx.......*
*Nail Lacquer: Fireball*
*Skincare: Haven't tried the new stuff....*
*New Brushes: *
*Other: Basically loved the Moonbathe collection. That was about it. I was too  busy loving NARS, Smashbox and Stila.*

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: Most of them, just sad repeats.*
*Eye Liner:*
*Mascara: Plush lash clumped.*
*Lipstick: One word...LUSTRES.*
*Lipliner: Sheer lipliners for the 3d...bleh.*
*Lipglass: the ones for Barbie....*
*Foundation: the Mineral liquid....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Face Powder: the mystery colors....*
*Blush: the moonbathe ones... made me dirty*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: the ones from the holiday launch...*
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: Moonbathe
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: Barbie/McQueen/Mineralize one.
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Originals/Smoke Signals
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty
* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Lower lash strips... <3
* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: the mineralize skinfinishes. Worst consistency of any of them to come out yet. EL just ramps out midrange product, and it's sad that MAC is heading that way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Make a color correcting primer. Come out with a great eye base/ neutral colors for the paint pots. FIGURE OUT WHAT IS BEING DISCONTINUED AND SEND IT OUT TO ALL STORES>>>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show more effort in making store policies all the same...
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills - I learned how to contour correctly to show up on camera, and I learned how to effectively cover a tattoo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

Eye Shadow: Firespot, Mothbrown
Lipglass: Red Romp
New Brushes: The blush brush that came with the Raquel Welsch collection

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: C-Shock (color payoff was horrible) & mineralize shadows
Lipglass: 3D Glosses
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): I didn't like most of the MSFs that came out this years, except for Global Glow
Skincare: Charged Waters (expensive water)

And what are your picks for……

    * Best Collection in ‘07: Moonbathe
    * Worst Collection in ‘07: In 3D, Metal X
    * Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Moonbathe, Antiquitease
    * Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy
    * Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Slimshine
    * Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Metal X eyeshadows, 3D glosses
    * What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: more matte e/s with good colour payoof, more Veluxe Pearls
    * What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: makeup rules are made to be broken


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 27, 2007)

*Best

Eye Shadow: *So hard to pick just one or a few... Family Silver MES, Quarry MES, Thunder... 
*Eye Liner: *Mystery Kohl Power.
*Mascara:*
*Lipstick: * Honey Moon from Moonbathe, Flattering from Mattene.
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: *In 3D lipglass.
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder:* 
*Blush: *Springsheen/Sunbasque (I know these are regular ones, but I still love them!)
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *So many great pigments came out this year... Mauvement, Gold Mode and Sweet Sienna are all lovely.
*Nail Lacquer: *I adore the Rainy Day nail polish from Blue Storm.
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *Gold Spill and Northern Lights MSF.

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Pretty much all the C shock ones.
*Eye Liner: *There were some pink liquid liners with the Barbie collection if I recall correctly, that I could never pull off in a million years.
*Mascara: *
*Lipstick: *There was a blue one with C shock that I didn't really get the deal with.
*Lipliner: *The lipglass liners. They're pretty, but I could just as well use a gloss.
*Lipglass: *
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Helium pigment. Hello chunky.
*Nail Lacquer: *
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *I think most of them were great, but what stands out are the Barbie, Flashtronic, Rushmetal, Blue Storm and Antiquitease color collections. 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *C shock and McQueen never did it for me, I also thought Smoke Signals was kind of blah. 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *They're all pretty great 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Paint pots!! 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *Again I'd have to go with the lipglass liners. 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *I don't know...Send me free stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *I'm still learning...


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 27, 2007)

*Favorites-

Eye Shadow: *Eyepopping.
*Eye Liner: *Jealous.
*Mascara: *Plushlash.
*Lipstick: *Poise.
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: *Plush pretty Plushglass.
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder:* Sheer Mystery Powder from Stylistics.
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer:*
*Skincare: *Fix +
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

 And what are your picks for……*

Best Collection in ‘07: *Originals and C-Shock.*
Worst Collection in ‘07: *Flashtronic.*
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie Loves MAC.*
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Of Beauty.*
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Mattene.*
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:**
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *Bright colors.*
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:*


----------



## redambition (Dec 27, 2007)

What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow:* Nile (Alexander MacQueen)
*Eye Liner:* Engraved (it's perm but i loved it this year)
*Mascara:* Plush Lash!
*Lipstick:* Sweetie (perm but i got it and now love it)
*Lipglass:* Sweetness (Barbie Loves MAC)
*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish
*Face Powder:* Yogamode (Racquel Welch)
*Blush:* Pink Swoon (another perm that i discovered)
*Multipurpose:* Lightscapade MSF (we got Danse in January)
*Skincare: * Lip Conditioner in the new pack
*Other:* Special mention to Silver Fog pigment from Smoke Signals.

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow:* Springtime Skipper (sold out and looked nearly identical to Juxt on me)
*Eye Liner:* Blacktrack fluidline (constant repromote.. it's too harsh for me)
*Mascara:* Loud Lash getting discontinued.
*Lipglass: * Plushglass - not a fan. 

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * Racquel Welch and Barbie Loves MAC 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: * Balloonacy 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * Chrome and Creme 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * Metal-X 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* MSF/Natural made perm! 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Things like concealer palettes made LE. The would be great if they were perm and in a wider range of shades. 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* Stop discontinuing the good stuff! Stop discontinuing foundation shades! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* using a buffer brush to smooth out my foundation and concealer.


----------



## baby_love (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: Family Silver, Silversmith and Ether mineralized eyeshadows, Bottle Green e/s, Going Banana's e/s(I thought it was totally useless, but I realized it wasn't just last night!) Parrot, Moth Brown
Eye Liner: Orpheus Kohl Power *kohl powers in general*, Upitty Fluidline, Boot Black liquid liner (perm but I just tried it recently and love it)
Mascara: PLUSH LASH!
Lipstick: meh..Slimshines were ok Lovey Dove or whatever is a nice color
Lipliner: I really like Rosebound lipglass pencil, and Dervish liner (perm)
Lipglass: IN 3D is SO pretty, almost clear but has a really nice hint to it that goes well w/ any look.  Instant Gold which is perm but I think it's SO pretty.
Foundation: Studio Mist is a nice sheer foundation, I feel bad for not keeping it
Face Powder: I discovered the hyperreal pressed powders and they are amazing!
Blush: Cantaloupe pro blush and Other Worldly which I hardly use as a blush, more as an eyeshadow.  
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sweet Sienna pigment is love, a good wash color IMO.  Northern Light MSF, New Vegas MSF
Nail Lacquer: the blue one that came out w/ blue storm, I used most of it up and then dropped it!  so sad.
Skincare: ...
New Brushes: not new but I bought the 109, 129 and 150 brushes and they are so good!  also the 227 is a great brush for highlighting.
Other: Metal x creme shadows are gorgeous, Rubenesque and Fresco Rose paint pots are so pretty and the new sculpt and shape powders are pretty cool as well.  

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: Bright Sunshine e/s is a wonderful color in the pot but too grainy when put on the skin, Wondergrass!  Bio-Green is a much better version of it, Romping is a nice color but I hardly ever use it, Fab and Flashy isn't a great color either..of course I bought all of them lol.
Eye Liner: ...i liked all of the liners I bought this year
Mascara: I used to love Splashproof lash...like two years ago, but I just tried it again recently and it SUCKED.
Lipstick: Vivacious..I look like a drag queen when wearing it and the blue one released with c-shock...seriously...I have no words for how ugly that is...
Lipliner:
Lipglass: 
Foundation: Mineralized satinfinish SUCKS I HATE IT SO MUCH.  haha it's basically the worst foundation I've ever used, but I feel bad because I still have half a bottle left so I sometimes feel obligated to wear it lol.
Face Powder: 
Blush: Cubic, I mean..it's OK but it doesn't apply as evenly as I'd like...it wasn't released this year tho...
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Gold Spill MSF wasn't so nice looking...at least on me...but of course I bought it cuz I'm stupid like that...
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes: I love my brushes <3
Other: I bought the brush roll and it seriously fell apart within two weeks, it started fraying everywhere!  It's so much nicer looking than the sephora one, but it just wasn't worth keeping.

And what are your picks for……
Best Collection in ‘07: I liked a little bit of everything from a lot of collections.
Worst Collection in ‘07: C-shock I guess...even though I bought 5 out of 7 of the shadows released *I already had passionate* the only one I ever use is Going Banana's and I hardly even use that!
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: I liked Baloonacy, the girl was cute haha..
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: oh god..the Of Beauty one just scares me a lot, it's cool but freaky as hell.
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Kohl Powers are nice, Plush Lash, 3d glass, slimshines, metal x creme shadows..I use them pretty much everyday as my base for eyeshadows.
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: those powders released w/ Baloonacy...that stupid glittery overlay was gone by the time I got to try them out. what a joke. plus those charged waters things...what the hell were those?  fix plus that smelled weird and was more expensive?  no thanks.
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: more liquid liners that aren't liquidlasts, something in the same formula as boot black but maybe a nice navy color, an eggplant too.  foundations that don't make your skin go crazy would be nice too.
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: contouring using the 109 brush..I've been using the 168 and it was too..fluffy I guess.  I went to the pro store and my favorite MA there showed me how to contour using the 109 and it's seriously amazing.  I get better at blending everyday of course and that's a good thing.  I've done this for a while now, but using the 187 brush to put on foundation.


----------



## jpohrer (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadowarrot, Next to Nothing
Eye Liner:Feline, Graphblack
Lipstick:Her Fancy, Rubia, Barely Lit
Lipliner:Gingerroot
Lipglass:the 3D ones, Corsette
Blush:Emote, Don't Be Shy
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):Gold Mode
New Brushes:love the 217!
Other:Barbie doll, Barbie booklet, Barbie Shirt, Smoke Signals video and booklet, Strange Hybrid video, Royal Assets and Finery packaging, Moonbathe packaging

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: Holiday Smokey Eyes palette, Bang on Blue, Strange Hybrid ones, Amazon Quad
Eye Liner:Uppity
Mascara: Pushlash- gave me thin lashes
Lipstick: Style It Up- corpse-like on me
Lipliner: New Money
Lipglass:Moonbathe
Blush: Balloonacy highlight powders (wish they were the color of the overlay)
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Other:Novel Twist packaging (looks like Harold traded his purple crayon for pink and blue ones and scribbled on it)

And what are your picks for……

    * Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie, Smoke Signals, Rushmetal
    * Worst Collection in ‘07:Strange Hybrid- all muddy looking colors, Novel Twist, C-Shock
    * Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:Barbie, Smoke Signals, Strange Hybrid, Originals
    * Worst Promo Image in ‘07:Of Beauty, Balloonacy
    * Best New Product Introduced in ’07arrot, Feline
    * Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:Mineralized Skinfinishes and shadows- way too glittery and fade easily, Metal-X
    * What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:less chalky shadows, less glittery MSFs, a jewelry line for customers, lip gloss charm for a charm bracelet or cell phone, make Fine China and Flash Of Flesh permanent
    * What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:
the multiple uses of 217- concealor, cheek highlight, prime color, blending!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm definitely a newbie this year to all things makeup and MAC....as years before I tried to get into makeup (specifically tried Covergirl but the e/s were alright but the liners sucked so I was def. turned off...til this year HEAVEN SENT MAC). *ahem* too my favs and not so favs...


What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Engaging duo--my great eye combo if I don't have any other inspiration to try a brown/grey neutral or bright colour combo. 2nd fav would have to be Copperplate (Matte2) which I was inspired after seeing one of Fee's AWESOME FOTDs with Blanc Type and Courtly Grey.... (Jeez I'm writing a fricking essay)...
*Eye Liner: *KOHL POWERS!--renewed my faith in pencil liners. Fluidlines also took over for the crappy felt tipped CG liner. Bleck.
*Mascara: *Plushlash for now....
*Lipstick: **none* I don't do lipsticks...yet
*Lipliner:* *none*
*Lipglass: *Fulfilled plushglass
*Foundation: *I've only tried one, ever, Hyperreal, hoping to try others in the new year.
*Face Powder:* -------
*Blush:  *love my blushbaby!
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* I assume we could list pigments as well? Well I love Sunpepper's reappearance in the holiday warm pigment set.
*Nail Lacquer:* Fluid
*Skincare: *Fix+
*New Brushes:* looking to get 223 and I believe that'll rock
*Other:  *Metal X--do my eye with pigment and e/s first, then apply some metal x (is kinda hard to work with for me) heat it a bit and apply over...AWESOME! (I suggest if you have a silver metal x like cyber, try a silver and dark blue eye--this is a killer accent!)

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Alum--similar on me to Cumulus
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Smoke signal pigment--so dark and matte, I get too much on the brush and look...well... I can't work this one out well ><

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *Curiositease pigment sets! Antiquitease colour, BLM (for the few e/s I've picked up) 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *C-Shock, McQueen (except for the Kohl Powers) 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Metal X, Originals, Matte 2 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Of Beauty---hands freaking down! 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Paintpots! Followed closely by Kohl Powers 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *hmmm products so far no big problems, but dislike the holiday bags--reminds me of dressup accessories... 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *could we slow down all the collections in '08? I'd like to have more of a chance to hear/learn about collections rather than getting all hyped and buying stuff that I already have a similar dupable product 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *None, I'm learning from all of you!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 27, 2007)

THE GOOD:

*Eye Shadow:* Firespot, Mi'Lady, Gentle Fume Quad
*Eye Liner:* Feline, Jealous
*Lipstick:* Rocking Chick, Queen's Sin
*Lipglass:* Bizarrish, Majestic, Boundless, Red Romp
*Blush:* Fluerry
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Sculpt and Shape
*Nail Lacquer:* Rainy Day

THE BAD:

*Eye Shadow:* Silversmith, Earthly Riches, all the McQueen shadows (so pretty to the eye, chalky upon application.)
*Eye Liner:* All of the Softsparkle liners
*Lipstick:* Blast O' Blue, Nouveau-Frou
*Lipglass:* Nico Now
*Foundation:* Mineralize Satinfinish (I don't use it, but it makes my friends look sweaty.)
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Those damn Highlight powders that came with Balloonacy!

THE REST:


*Best Collection in ‘07:* Smoke Signals, Antiquitease: Color Collection, Moonbathe
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Alexander McQueen for MAC
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:* Mattene, Moonbathe, Antiquitease: Color Collection, Painterly, Viva Glamourous, Metal X
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Balloonacy, Strange Hybrid, C-Shock, Of Beauty
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Sculpting/Shaping powders
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* n/a
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* Lighten up on releasing SO many collections, concentrate on refining the formulas they have for new colors. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Think outside the box and think about makeup the same way an artist thinks about painting a picture.


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 27, 2007)

*Best Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: Strange Hybrid
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:Moonbathe
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Glam Gams
* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: CHARGED WATERS!!! <3* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Metal-X cream eyeshadows
* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Heatherette and Fafi!!
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Using  Fix+ to make Mineralize e/s POP!
*


----------



## contrabassoon (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Haunting/Electro Sky paint pot*
*Eye Liner: *
*Mascara: Plushlash Mascara*
*Lipstick: Queen's Sin *
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: Tendertones*
*Foundation: Studio Fix Fluid*
*Face Powder: Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder (From Barbie Loves MAC)*
*Blush: Azalea and Other Worldly*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Reflects Antiqued Gold Glitter*
*Nail Lacquer: Whilrdwind*
*Skincare: Charged Waters!!!*
*New Brushes:*
*Other: New lashes*

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *All of the Barbie e/s... nothing specia*l*
*Eye Liner: *Softsparkle pencil
*Mascara:* *
*Lipstick:* Blue lipstick from C-Shock.. Okay, if you're going to make a blue lipstick, it better look blue on the lips! 
*Lip liner: **
*Lipglass: *Anything from Novel Twist
*Foundation: *Studio Fix
*Face Powder: *The High-Light powders from Baloonacy
*Blush: **
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: *The purple one from Smoke Signals
*Skincare: *Oil Control Moisturizer.. It did nothing for me.
*New Brushes:**
*Other:* *


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 27, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:*

 Eye Shadow: Mi'lady MES or Big T or Blue Storm
 Eye Liner: Uppity Fluidline
 Lipstick: Queen's Sin
 Lipglass:  Red Romp and Hot House
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sweet Sienna Pigment from Antiquitease
 Nail Lacquer: Whirlwind
Other: Paint pots

*What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

 Eye Shadow: All of the McQueen
 Mascara: Plushlash
 Lipstick: The C-Shock ones
 Lipliner: Lipglass pencils 
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sheerspark powder
 Nail Lacquer: Vestral White and Gold Veneer

*And what are your picks for………*

 Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease Color, the Holiday stuff

 Worst Collection in ‘07: Metal-X, McQueen, Stylistics, Balloonacy

 Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Antiquitease

 Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty, Balloonacy

 Best New Product Introduced in ’07: the new Pro glitters! and Paint Pots

 What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More bright crazy original colors (as in, not just teal and hot pink, maybe more purples and greens.. etc.), less collection heavy, more MSFs (I'd like to try one!). More fluidlines and paint pots with crazy colors as well. And more wearable neutrals and nudes. And more collections where they promote Pro items. One for the glitters would be crazy fantastic!

 What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: I learned a lot.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Honestly, not a whole lot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But here is what I did like:*

*Eye Shadow:  I loved several of the new piggies this year*
*Eye Liner:  The Kohl Powers!*
*Lipstick:  Queen's Sin*
*Lipglass:   Red Romp*

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Most of the collections.  Other than that:*

*Lipliner:   Those l/g pencils*
*Lipglass:   Those In 3D glasses, period
(Both of these just sucked so badly, IMO)
* 
 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07:  I honestly can't name a "best" collection for '07.  For me, a few of the various products in different collections were good, but that was about it.* 


*Worst Collection in ‘07:  McQueen, although there was not a single collection that I was ga-ga over.
* 


*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  The Originals* 


*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Tie between Balloonacy and McQueen* 


*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:  The Kohl Powers* 


*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:  Metal X shadows; In3d l/gs and pencils* 


*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:  Create more colors that are flattering for all skintones; keep the beautiful piggies coming, introduce *more* Kohl Powers and make them all permanent!*


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 27, 2007)

What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: Cosmic
Eye Liner: Feline
Mascara: Mascara X
Lipstick: Roleplay
Lipglass: Fashion Pack
Foundation: Mineralize Satinfinish
Face Powder: Gold Spill
Blush: Fab
Multipurpose: Mauvement pigment
Skincare: n/a
Other: The 3 Antiquitease pigments, the Curiositease mini pigments, & the Originals Antique Gold Reflects Glitter!

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: Fab & Flashy
Eye Liner: n/a
Mascara: n/a
Lipglass: n/a

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Moonbathe, & Rushmetal
Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy & Strange Hybrid
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Moonbathe
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Metal-X & Ballonacy
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: mineralize satinfinish foundation!
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Novel Twist palettes 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More different unique colours! More pigments & definetly bring back some of the HTF or LE stuff!
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Applying MSF with a 187!


----------



## caroni99 (Dec 27, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: :Smoking Eyes quad, Charred e/s, Ether e/s, Earthly Riches,and Sweet Sienna.
Eye Liner: Blacktrack (perm but I just started using it this year)
Mascara:n/a
Lipstick:Mellow Flame, Cafe Matte, Composure, Culture Class
Lipliner:Red lipglass pencil (I know people hated these but this works really well with my Greed l/g)
Lipglass:Hyper Chic, Algorithm, Electro Lush, Hothouse, Contessa
Foundation:
Face Powder:Lighthearted Mystery Powder
Blush:Fab (only MAC blush I own but I love it)
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare: Cleansing Oil
New Brushes:
Other:

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: Firespot and all the C-Shock e/s
Eye Liner:
Mascara:
Lipstick:
Lipliner:
Lipglass: 
Foundation: Face & Body did not like me :-(
Face Powder:
Blush:
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare:
New Brushes:
Other:

And what are your picks for……

    * Best Collection in ‘07: BLM, Flashtronic, Smoke Signals, Antiquitease
    * Worst Collection in ‘07:C-Shock
    * Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:BLM, Smoke Signals, Flashtronic
    * Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty
    * Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint pots, mattene/slimshine l/s
    * Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:3d lipglass
    * What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:I like the way the new year is starting off with the N Collection, Fafi, and Heatherette. As long as they keep this up I will be happy.
    * What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:
*


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 27, 2007)

Best Collection in ‘07: *Strange Hybrid *
Worst Collection in ‘07: *Flashtronic*
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie Loves MAC*
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Balloonacy*
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Plushlash*
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *Glam Gams*
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *More lipstick colors and formulas!!!*
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Put on your mascara THEN curl your lashes. It lasts waaaaay longer then doing it the other way around. Just wait about five minutes so your lashes won't stick to the curler.*


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: Fertile & Haunting
Eye Liner:Black Karat
Mascara:
Lipstick:Archetype, Love Henri, Rubia, Role Play
Lipliner:
Lipglass: Bendel Girl, Cresent, Dark Flower
Foundation:
Face Powder: Sheer Mystery Powder
Blush: Ablaze
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: All MES's from this year
Eye Liner:
Mascara:
Lipstick: Slimshines
Lipliner:
Lipglass: 3d lipglasses
Foundation:
Face Powder: Beauty Powders from BLM and Raquel Welch ( colors weren't "friendly" on my skintone
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

And what are your picks for……
Best Collection in ‘07: McQueen, Stylistics
Worst Collection in ‘07: Ballonacy
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Sculpt & Shape and Stylistics
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Ballonacy
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Tenderstones
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:Lightful
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:
* Yellow based Foundations and Powders ( NW,NC, C & N's don't work well with my skintone- I'm either too pink or too orange)
* A BOC friendly Spring Collection. Ballonacy and Strange Hybrid colors were washed out.
* Vibrant Pink's, Fuchsia's, and Berries for the Spring- I can't wait to rock a vibrant lip color that was shown on the s/s runways
* Glaze and Matte Lipsticks with great color payoff
* Beauty powder's for darker skintones
*Campaign Cards!! ( postcards) We need more, I've been collecting since Lady Danger
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:
*Hyper Real Bronze reflections mixed with foundation gives a healthy glow


----------



## blueyesdancing (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow:  *typographic, passionate, claire de lune
*Eye Liner: feline kohl power (but fluidline is all time fave)*
*Mascara: still zoooooooooomblack*
*Lipstick: queen's sin, soft lust
* *Lipliner: raw refined, lush n lilac (all the cremestick pearl liners.)*
*Lipglass: atmospheric, lightning*
*Foundation: SFF*
*Face Powder:* msfn (not on me though)
*Blush: ablaze*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): GS, studio lights your ladyship pigment, all the reflects*
*Nail Lacquer: wildfire, toast of the town*
*Skincare:  moisturelush? time will tell*
*New Brushes: 188*
*Other: new lashes!! oh and i did like the charged waters.  *

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: anything metal x*
*Eye Liner: glitter pencil holiday set*
*Mascara: plush is ok but still like zoom*
*Lipstick: all the oversprayed lipsticks from flashtronic; slimshines*
*Lipliner: lipglass liners*
*Lipglass:  all the flashtronic glasses*
*Foundation: *
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: emote...who looks good in that?  I need to meet you!*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): balloonacy highlighters...ewwww*
*Nail Lacquer:  that bright orange one. *
*Skincare:  smf spf 15*
*New Brushes: racquel welch brushes...too stiff and scratchy*
*Other: tendertones...dried my lips out!*

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: smoke signals, moonbathe
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: strange hybrid, in 3-D, balloonacy
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: online smoke signals, the originals (she makes me laugh even if I am having a bad day!)
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: danse,  strange hybrid
* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: paint pots, mattenes, matte2
* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: metal x (good idea though!)
* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: hand/body cream, up the quality, more intense colors, fewer crazy launches, less products with spf
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:*


----------



## messhead (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *I love Clue from the originals and the Smoking Eyes quad.
*Eye Liner: *Smolder Eye Kohl, it will ALWAYS be my lover.
*Mascara: *Loud Lash.
*Lipstick: *Utter Pervette from The Originals and Style it Up from Barbie.
*Lipliner: *I'm not a lip liner user.
*Lipglass: *The Tendertones. Hands down. Especially Shush!.
*Foundation: *Mineralize Satinfinish.
*Face Powder:* Studio Fix sans Foundation.
*Blush: *Afterdusk from Moon Bathe.
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *New Vegas MSF.
*Nail Lacquer: *Steamy.
*Skincare: *Though I don't have it, I liked the charged waters.
*New Brushes: *I bought the 182 this year and always use it.
*Other: *

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *The Strange Hybrid Line. All of it.
*Eye Liner: *N/A
*Mascara: *N/A
*Lipstick: *Propagate from Strange Hybrid. I have it and am dissapointed.
*Lipliner: *N/A
*Lipglass: *N/A
*Foundation: *Hyper Real really went down the shooter for me after Mineral Satinfinish.
*Face Powder: *The Balloonacy Beauty Powders.
*Blush: *N/A
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *I didn't like any of the Glimmer Shimmers...
*Nail Lacquer: *Toast of the Town.... It didn't live up to the expectations.
*Skincare: *N/A
*New Brushes: *N/A
*Other: *Strange Hybrid line, Alexander McQueen line (with the exception of New Vegas), Metal X was a huge dissapointment!

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *It's between Smoke Signals and The Originals.
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Strange Hybrid.
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Smoke Signals.
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Balloonacy.
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Mineral Satinfinish.
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Metal X. Colors are beautiful, but the application and staying power is horrible. Like I said, big dissapointment.
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* More MSF's, make Tendertones permanent, and the color 6th sin in something other than Metal X...
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* I started using my 187 Brush for foundation application, now my 190's are lonely!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 28, 2007)

I haven't actually purchased anything since June 18.  Dual reasons for this: I have too much makeup so I went on a no-buy.  And most of the collections released after June pretty much sucked anyway.  I went to the counter and looked without feeling tempted to buy a thing. So I don't have answers for a lot of the categories......

Best of 2007

*Eye Shadow: *Firespot
*Eye Liner: *
*Mascara: *
*Lipstick: *Overdone, Deep Attraction
*Lipliner: *
*Lipglass: *Dark Flower, Happening Gal
*Foundation: *
*Face Powder:* 
*Blush: *Goddess, Fab
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *
*Nail Lacquer: *Toast of the Town
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes: *
*Other: *

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Springtime Skipper, Ether MES
*Eye Liner: *
*Mascara: *
*Lipstick: *
*Lipliner: *
*Lipglass: *
*Foundation: *
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Glissade MSF
*Nail Lacquer: *Vin Goth
*Skincare:*
*New Brushes: *
*Other: *

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *Moonbathe, Barbie
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Balloonacy, C Shock, McQueen, Metal X
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Stylistic
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Balloonacy: goth bride of Frankenstein meets deranged cheerleader
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* more matte stuff
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:*


----------



## User49 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Eye Shadow: I loved the smoke signals quads!*
*Eye Liner: I love Engraved! I know it's been around for ages but it's lovely! *
*Mascara: None did it for me*
*Lipstick: C Shock the Blue one!!*
*Lipliner: The Gloss LipLiners that came out with Smoke Signals*
*Lipglass: *
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder:* 
*Blush: Northern Lights MSF*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *
*Nail Lacquer: None did it for me*
*Skincare: Fix +*
*New Brushes: The round one from Antiquitise*
*Other: *

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: All the metal x eye shadows. They creased soooo much!
Eye Liner: Smoke Signals Raven
Mascara: Plush Glass
Lipstick: Brew
Lipliner: None
Lipglass: None
Foundation: Studio fix, there wasn't a shade for my complextion!
Face Powder: None
Blush: None 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer: None of them work for me. They chip!
Skincare: Strobe Cream, I find it too greasy for my skin!
New Brushes: I like them all!
Other: 

 And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie 
 
Worst Collection in ‘07: Stylistics 
 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie
 
Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Metal X 
 
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: I just love the lustre glass lipglosses!
 
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots
 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: collaborate with Gwen Stefanie!  And make more liquid eyeliners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:  Using the Fix + with a brush to make pigments brighter!
 
*


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 28, 2007)

This should kill some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *Blue Storm! Such a gorgeous blue.
*Eye Liner: *Feline Kohl Power
*Mascara: *Plushlash
*Lipstick: *n/a
*Lipliner: *n/a
*Lipglass: *n/a
*Foundation:* n/a
*Face Powder:* n/a
*Blush: *n/a
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *n/a
*Nail Lacquer: *Whirlwind
*Skincare: *Micro-fine re-finisher
*New Brushes: *n/a
*Other: *n/a

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Springtime Skipper
*Other: *Stylistics was not the least bit appealing to me

 And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: *Blue Storm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Novel Twist/McQueen
 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie
 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Mac of Beauty/McQueen
 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *Paint Pots of course
 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *n/a 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *I'd love to see them release some cute makeup storage! Something that holds shadows, pigments etc... Also economy sized bottles of brush cleaner would be awesome. And lastly, improve B2M in Australia so that we can get something other than a lipstick.
 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *In one of the threads here someone suggested using Metal-X as a highlight in the centre of the lid after your eyeshadow application. BEST IDEA EVER!!


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Lovestone and Ether MES (Flashtronic), Romping e/s (C-Shock)*
*Eye Liner: *
*Mascara: *
*Lipstick: Vivacious (C-Shock)*
*Lipliner:*
*Lipglass: Lust (my first one, not LE) *
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder:* 
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Studio Lights concealer, some more finely milled pigments than chunky*
*Nail Lacquer: *
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: Paint Pots*

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: All of Blue Storm, Smoke Signals, Metal X, Mcqueen*
*Eye Liner: Kohl ones (never dried)*
*Mascara: Plushlash*
*Lipstick: Majority of them, colors that did not work on pigmented lips and Mattenes (too dry)*
*Lipliner: Lipglass Liners (ran down too fast)*
*Lipglass: Plushglass (ouchee!)*
*Foundation:*
*Face Powder: *
*Blush: *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Chunky pigments, glimmer shimmers*
*Nail Lacquer: *
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Painterly* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: Mattene, Smoke Signals, Blue Storm, Moonbathe, Rushmetal * 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, C-Shock, Matte2* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty, Mcqueen* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Plushglass* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Less repromotes, more WOC friendly collections, products that will work with most complexions, bold ideas and colors that will appeal to teens and adults, and some sort of customer card/deals* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: How to apply eyeshadow, eyeliner, concealer, tinted moistuizer, and how to play around with highkighting in different parts of eye (middle of the lid, crease, etc.)*


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: :cosmic, wonder grass, and family silver e/s 
Eye Liner:feline eye kohl 
Mascara:none
Lipstick: honey mood from moonbathe
Lipliner: all the cremestick pearl liners
Lipglass: CRESENT!! from moonbathe, the best neautral brown i have searched my life for and bare truth from smoke signals
Foundation: studio fix in c7 changed my life!
Face Powder: msf natural- makes my look airbrushed
Blush: gold one from moonbathe and fab
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): goldspill msf
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare: just started using wipes and i love them
New Brushes:
Other: 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: all of c shock except wondergrass, floral fantasy from strange hybrid, and lovestone mes (mine had no veining) 
Eye Liner:feline eye khol- i hate the smudging but i stil love it
Mascara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lushlash- i dont know if it works but i shouldnt have to think about the mascara to wear it.
Lipstick: all the peachy frost and lustres that no one needs and rocking chick wasnt that great in terms of wearabilty. 
Lipliner: new money creme stick pearl liner- who want a yellow gold line around their mouth?
Lipglass: silly girl is cheap looking with all that glitter 
Foundation:msf liqiud- shimmer grease nastiness
Face Powder: 
Blush: the light pink they kept releasing- why not a dark pink (not dollymix) with no frost. even though the pro extension has a few if i cant swatch i wont buy.  And the loose beauty powder should have been a lil cheaper for the amount and how can i use that much sparkly powder?
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): global glow is basically shooting star. they look so much a like i would care which one i used
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other:

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: smoke signal/moonbathe
Worst Collection in ‘07: icon, rushmetal and strange hybrid
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: baloonacy and mattene
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: of beauty-nobody got the art-ness
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: paint pots
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: metalx-crease city and i used udpp
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: darker msf like metal rock and so ceylon W/NO GLITTER CHUNKS!
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: contouring and highlighting makes a world of difference


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 28, 2007)

MY FAVES:

Eye Shadow: Moth Brown, Fertile, Charred, Ether MES, and Earthly Riches MES
Eye Liner: Mystery Eye Kohl
Mascara: None from MAC
Lipstick: Out to shock, Sweet & Single, and Rocking Chick
Lipliner: Rosebound Lipglass Pencil
Lipglass: Lull and Pink Meringue
Foundation: None from MAC as they break me out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Face Powder: Loose Blot
Blush: Afterdusk (Moonbathe)
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Reflect Glitters and Lightscapade MSF
Nail Lacquer: Steamy (Barbie Loves MAC)
Skincare: Fix+ (new packaging!)
New Brushes: 205/195
Other: Barbie Doll

My BLAH LIST:
Eye Shadow: Floral Fantasy 
Eye Liner: N/A
Mascara: N/A
Lipstick: Blast o Blue
Lipliner: New Money Creamstick (yuck!)
Lipglass: Corsette
Foundation: Mineralize Satin Finish
Face Powder: Blot Pressed Powder in Light (I swear this is NOT transparent!)
Blush: Fleurry
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Glissade MSF
Nail Lacquer: Nocturnelle (STOP THE REPROMOTES ALREADY!!)
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC
Worst Collection in ‘07: Balloonacy
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC or The Originals
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy (Freaking scary hair!)
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Slimshines
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: High-light Powders
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More collaborations (which they are doing!)


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 28, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow:* Moonflower, Firespot, Mi'Lady... & I love the texture of all the Matte2 shadows
*Eye Liner:* Feline Kohl Power
*Mascara: *Plushlash
*Lipstick:* Flattering Mattene or The Scene
*Lipglass:* Soft & Slow
*Blush: *Fleurry
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Softspill loose beauty powder & Reflects Antiqued Gold
*Skincare:* Moisturelush!
*New Brushes: *183


What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?:

*Eye Shadow:* Most of the Flashtronic mineralized shadows, C-Shock...
*Eye Liner:* I will forever loathe the Liquidlast Liner's brush!!
*Mascara:* Mascara X
*Lipstick:* Masque
*Foundation:* Moistureblend
*Blush:* Afterdusk from Moonbathe
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *New Vegas MSF


And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07:* Antiquitease, Smoke Signals or Moonbathe 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Flashtronic, C-Shock or McQueen 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:* The Originals 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Of Beauty 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Paint Pots & Tendertones 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Studio Lights Concealer (???) 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* New products rather than so many repromotes, not as MANY collections - its more about quality than quantity!! But I am looking forward to Fafi & Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Contouring!! & filling in my eyebrows, ha.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hey Loves: 

What are your thoughts about MAC throughout 2007?  Thrilled?  Let down?  A little of both? It’s what you have been waiting for.....time to dish about your thought on MAC for the year 2007!  If you need a refresher, here are the  Colour Stories. Thank you Janice for providing that for us, BTW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *:French Grey, Moth Brown, Silver Fog and Mauvement pigments
*Eye Liner:* Kept on using good ol' Blactrack
*Mascara:* No MAC mascara has thrilled me yet.
*Lipstick:* Rocking Chick, Orchidazzle, Pomposity, Queen's Sin
*Lipliner: MAC Burgundy, Plum, Magenta
Lipglass:   Malibu Barbie
Foundation:  Don't use MAC foundation
Face Powder: 
Blush: Don't Be Shy, Petalpoint
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Glitter Reflects in Reflects Blackened Red
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare: 
New Brushes: 311 for eyelining; 224 for eyeshadow
Other: 

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: 
Eye Liner:
Mascara:
Lipstick:
Lipliner:
Lipglass: 
Foundation:
Face Powder: 
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

And what are your picks for……


Best Collection in ‘07:   Barbie 
Worst Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  Strange Hybrid; Originals 
Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Sweet Sienna pigment- I was expecting another fabulous neutral, but the durn stuff is green! 
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Oops; see above. 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: 
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: I was thrilled to discover that the 311 + Blacktrack = perfect liner about 95% of the time.Also, I discovered that when working with an intense blush(like Deep Pink. Magenta or Flame Red), it helps to first dip your blush brush into translucent powder, tap off excess, then whisk over cheeks. The color stays true, but you get a soft "veil" instead of spots. 

Feel free to fill out as much or as little of the above as you like.  Don't forget that Moisturelush Skin Cream and Eye Cream, as well as Sculpt and Shape launch today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_*
*
*
*
*
**

My answers are in blue. Overall, I loved Barbie and Antiquitease, liked Strange Hybrid and C-Shock, was underwhelmed by Smoke Signals(though I couldn't get enough of Silver Fog pigment), Blue Storm and Moonbathe.*


----------



## lsperry (Dec 28, 2007)

I started using MAC Feb ’06. ’06 was okay, but ’07 was the best I could’ve hoped for considering the year started off with Icon. I thought this collection was not WofC friendly and would set the tone for the whole year. But, how wrong was I …My collection grew tremendously from the collections of C-Shock, Moonbathe, Smoke Signal, Flashtronic, Of Beauty, etc. And with the advent of N Collection, Fafi and Heatherette for the beginning of ‘08, I believe 2008 may be better than ’07.

*Eye Shadow: *: Smoke Signals and Jardin Aires Pigments, Blue Storm - Stormwatch, All the MES from Flashtronic and Antiquitease collections (except engaging and family silver), Matte2 - Post Haste, Handwritten, Fig 1, and Signed Sealed, Parrot, Smoking and Gentle Fume quads – Yes, all of these shadows rocked my world!
*Eye Liner:* Feline and Raven Kohl Powers
*Lipstick:* Vivacious, Mellow Flame (gave me the perfect nude lip), Stylistics - The Scene (have been looking for this color for 20 yrs – it is the sex on me)
*Lipglass: * Soft and Slow, Electro-Lush, Red Romp
*Face Powder:* Stylistics Dark Secret Mystery Powder (perfect shade; bought a back-up), Loose Beauty Powders (these are better than MSF)
*Blush: * Ablaze
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Lovestone and Mi’ Lady MESs – I use them as a blush, es and lip color. Northern Light MSF, Jardin Aires Pigment
*New Brushes:* 223, 227 and 249 and the Stylistics 224 and 129

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: * Icon, Raquel Welch, and the Holiday ’07 and Novel Twist eye shadow palettes are mediocre. Moth brown – I don’t get the hype. Used this a few times and now it just sits in my palette…
*Lipliner:* Lipglass pencils….What’s the point of these?
*Lipglass: * Perky (Balloonacy) and Lull (Blue Storm) are the same on me. Bizaarish – Ugghhh!
*Face Powder: * Mellow Rave – Balloonacy….Why tease us w/an overspray of shimmer?
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Sheerspark pressed powder….Again, what are these suppose to do?

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * Smoke Signals, Matte2, Flashtronic, Blue Storm, C-Shock, New pro es. 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: * Novel Twist, and Icon 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * Eve C-Shock, Smoke Signals 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * Of Beauty 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:*Kohl Powers and Paint Pots – Allowed me to remove UDPP from my mu routine….PPs prevents es creasing and is a great es base. Stop the khol powers from “running, smearing”, too. Matte2 es. MAC came out with the most beautiful crease and dark colors for W of C. I haven’t seen colors this pigmented, dark and easy to work with since the 70s. I feel like I’ve gone back in time…Opened up a whole new dimension to my es creativity! 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Metal-X (Too much work to put it on and crease-city; other companies have gotten this right; why can’t MAC?), Helium Pigment – had so much potential; was chunky at best…. 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* MSF for darker skin tones, PLEASE!! Re-promote the most popular MSFs to put people out of their misery and stop the price-gouging…LOL…Go after the fakers on ebay….bring back some of the discontinued matte pigments. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* This is nothing new to the many members of Specktra, but using water-based mixing medium with MES and MSF make for perfect application. Love this stuff!  

Finally,

MAC needs to slow down the many LE collections. I had meningitis and was hospitalized and sick for about six weeks in August and September. Couldn’t get to a computer and missed Henri Bendel launch and a couple of other collections. Had to play catch-up when I got back on my feet. It was murderously expensive. 

If I hadn’t had to go out of town on business, I wouldn’t have been able to get some of the things I really wanted before they were sold out. Also, thanks to some Specktra members, I’ve been able to play catch-up. One time I went to a counter and the MUA told me “such and such” collection had just launched that day! I said to myself “huh? Never heard of it”….So many collections were launched the 2nd half of the year that it took my breath away. There was no time to use the products from one collection before I had to start planning what I would purchase from the upcoming ones.

And, one other thing….I wish MAC would stop releasing some collections in limited markets (Paulina Rubio, Lightful Color, Stylistics, etc). Don’t they know their market is global now and that we HEAR about other collections from the internet?

Thanks, again, Specktra, for making this journey with MAC easier….


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: : All of the C-shock colors, Balloonacy quad, Clare De Lune (Moonbathe), Mi' Lady mineralize sahdow (Antiquitease), Ochre Style (The Originals)
Eye Liner: Photogravure technakohl.
Mascara: Plush Lash!
Lipstick: Most Mattenes! Thrills (Rushmetal)
Lipliner: Beuure Crmestick Liner
Lipglass: Majestic (Antiquitease)
Foundation: Studio Stick Foundation and Hyper Real
Powder: Sheer Mystery Powder (Stylistics
Blush: Petalpoint, Fluerry (Strange Hybrid), Don't Be Shy (Barbie), Afterdusk (Moonbathe) 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): All MSF's.
Nail Lacquer: Vestral White (Antiquitease)
Skincare: Moisturelush
New Brushes: Relaunch of 223 and 
Other: 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: Strange Hybrid shadows, Mineralize shadows from Rushmetal/Flashtronic
Eye Liner: Kohl Power pencils
Mascara: Zoom, still hate it.
Lipstick: Most of Moonbathe
Lipliner: Lipglass pencils
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Still hate CCBs
Nail Lacquer: The orange one from Moonbathe, yuck.

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: C Shock
Worst Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Antiquitease
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Plush Lash
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Kohl Power liners
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Make MSF's permanent!
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Using a fluffy brush for conealer


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

I only started buying mac at the end of Aug, so i missed out on a lot of the collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the worst one being Barbie, i really wish i knew about mac then. Anyway here is my best and worst list 


Eye Shadow: Blue Storm,  Mi'lady, Fig 1, Handwritten, Signed Sealed, storm watch
Eye Liner: Graphblack 
Mascara: 
Lipstick: 40s Pink
Lipliner: Lipglass: 
Foundation: Select spf 15 
Face Powder: MSF Natural
Blush: Trace Gold 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Gold Spill MSF
Nail Lacquer: -
Skincare: -
New Brushes: 187, 224
Other: 

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Honey Lust - pretty but goes everywhere, ether 
Eye Liner: -
Mascara: Pro Longlash
Lipstick: Sparks Can Fly
Lipliner: Neutralzone l/g liner
Lipglass: Bare Truth 
Foundation: - 
Face Powder: 
Blush: 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): 
Nail Lacquer: 
Skincare: 
New Brushes:
Other: 

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals, matte2, blue storm

Worst Collection in ‘07:  Rushmetal

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC, Smoke Signals

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: 

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint pots, matte2
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More MSFs

What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:


----------



## geeko (Dec 29, 2007)

*Faves from 07*

Eye Shadow: Firespot and Cosmic
Eye Liner:  NIL[
Lipstick: Bare slimshine
Lipglass: She Boom! Lipgelee
Blush/ beauty powders: Pearl blossom beauty powder, Don't be Shy blush
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Off the Radar pigment 


*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

Eye Shadow: Going bananas and Bang on Blue. I was expecting the color payoff to be better but they disappointed me. Thumbs down.
Lipstick: Style it Up. It’s too nude for me. Washes me out. I need to apply a gloss over it, not to mention, the frosty texture dries my lips up as well
Lipliner: NIL. I’m not into lipliners
Lipglass: NIL
Blush: NIL
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Helium (too chunky)

*And what are your picks for………*

Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie Loves MAC

Worst Collection in ‘07: C shock. Colors were much less pigmented than what I had expected

Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Antiquitease, Barbie Loves MAC, C shock

Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy,

Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint pots (I had a problem with the paints in the tube form…..sometimes the paint jus keeps oozing out non stop and this wastes lots of paint)

Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Bang On Blue eyeshadow. COLOR PAYOFF SUCKS!

What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Better quality shadows with Better color payoff. 
And stop promoting quads with the usual pastels or neutrals.


----------



## Jennilin (Dec 29, 2007)

NC20...green eyes...cherry-red hair​*Favorites...*
Eye Shadow: the Pandamonium quad (I think I'm alone on this one...)
Eye Liner: Blacktrack Fluidliner (bought it with low expectations and ended up loving it)
Mascara: I've never been impressed by any of MAC's mascaras
Lipstick: The Coral & Plum Lipsticks from Finery
Lipglass: Lovenectar...not LE, but definitely a favorite of mine. 
Blush: Don't be Shy...I wish I bought it. 
Multipurpose: Gold Stroke pigment!
*
Disappointments...*
Eye Shadow: The Barbie Collection or the Mineralize shadows 
Lipstick: Blast o' Blue...come _on. _
Lipglass: the McQueen ones...
Foundation: Studio Fix - too thin/watery 



Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease (Colour, Finery, Royal Assets, etc)
 
Worst Collection in ‘07: Originals...what a letdown.
 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: I liked the Antiquitease ones...
 
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy
 
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Mineralize Skinfinish
 
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Glam Gams
 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More packaging & colors like Antiquitease...haha
 
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Learning how to apply Fluidliner so that I don't look like Tammy Faye Baker...haha


----------



## Chrystia (Dec 30, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: I have several! This year had so many good ones:
Firespot (Moonbathe), Charred (Originals), Mi Lady (Antiquitease) 
* *Eye Liner: Feline Kohl Power Pencil (Smoke Signals)*
*Lipstick: Supersequin (Originals), Orchidazzle (Strange Hybrid), Mellow Flame (Smoke Signals), Barely Lit (Smoke Signals), Scant (Slimshine)*
*Lipglass: Algorithm (3D),    *
*Face Powder:* Hullaballoo Hi Lite Powder (Balloonacy)
*Blush: Ablaze (Smoke Signals)*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: Rainy Day (Blue Storm)*
*Skincare: Charged Waters (Sunstrip)*
*Other: *
 Pigments:
Sweet Sienna
Smoke Signals
Silver Fog

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow:  Flashtronic's MES, I wanted to love them so much but I didn't *
*Eye Liner: Black Karat/Orpheus Smoke Signals/Mcqueen kohl powers, the idea sounded beautiful, but so ugly in practice*
*Lipstick: Overrich ( C Shock), I thought it would be nice, but it was just awful looking*
*Lipglass: Flashtronic (Flashtronic) just an awkward shade*
*Blush: Petalpoint (Strange Hybrid) *
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): All of the stylistic ones, just didn't cut it for me*

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: Smoke Signals or Moonbathe
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: Stylistics
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Strange Hybrid
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy
* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Slimshines
* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Glam Gams
* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More MES
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Using a MAC 212 brush to apply mascara to lower lashes so it doesn't clump and using a 217 to apply concealer
*


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 30, 2007)

*What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07*:

*Eye Shadow:* All of Smoke Signals, stormwatch, blue storm, cool eyes palette
*Eye Liner:* Raven!
*Mascara:* Fibre Rich.. always and forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Lipstick: *Barely Lit, and all of Barbie Loves MAC
*Lipglass:* Always. C-Thru 
*Foundation:* Studio Tech
*Face Powder:* Select Sheer and Blot Powder, the only ones I think I'll always love..
*Blush:* Emote
*Multipurpose:* Smoke Signal pigment, Jardin Aires pigment
*Nail Lacquer:* Nocturnelle, Whirlwind
*Skincare:* Mooooisturelush

*What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?*

*Eye Shadow:* Thunder
*Eye Liner:* Orpheus.. just didn't do anything for me
*Mascara:* Zoom lash :l
*Lipglass:* All of the 3D lipglasses
*Face Powder:* the Balloonacy highlighters 
*Multipurpose:* All of the Antiquities pigments aside from Your Ladyship, most of the Rushmetal pigments didn't do much for me either.. I wanted to love that collection but I just couldn't get into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Nail Lacquer:* Vin Goth.. I loved the color in the bottle, but it was crap to work with
*Other:* I'm extremely disappointed that I can't get 5 lash aaanywhere anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And what are your picks for……*

*Best Collection in ‘07:* Smoke Signals, Barbie Loves MAC
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Balloonacy. The only thing in this collection I was interested in was the quad. Everything else, to me, was kinda pointless
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:* Smoke Signals, The Originals, Barbie Loves MAC
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Balloonacy
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Moisturelush, Paint Pots or maybe Matte2
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Metal-X.
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* More new colors instead of constant repromotes and more abstract but still fun collections like used to be released back in the day. Maybe less focus on releasing colors for warm and cool skintones (like they released both warm and cool quads for Smoke Signals, regardless of how amazing they both were) and instead releasing universally flattering colors. (if they can do it with viva glam, they can do it with eye shadows and other colour products).
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Not being afraid to use different variations and textures of the same color! i used to be so used to using a light, a medium, and a dark. You can use 2 lighter shades in coordination just to add texture to your eye, there's more options than just the 3-shade rule. learning that really opened up doors for me, haha.


----------



## color_lover456 (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got into MAC right after Barbie this year, and i don't have a very good understanding of makeup in general, so here is perspective from a n00b's point of view. I am asian nc35 btw. 


What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *Thunder, Earthly Riches MEs
*Eye Liner: *ugh i bought powerpoint this year and i hated it
*Mascara: *i'll not be parting with my loreal architect
*Lipstick: *Frenzy - so versatile
*Lipliner:* ugh i hate lipliner
*Lipglass: *young spark, or whatever that pink one that came out in themiddle of the year was
*Foundation: *i will be trying more MAC foundations in 08
*Face Powder:* beauty powders fo' sho
*Blush: *i only have springsheen and dollymix but i want to try so much more!
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *Global Glow (i have 2 b/u!), gold mode, gold stroke
*Nail Lacquer:* ugh hate nails
*Skincare: *too lazy to pamper skin
*New Brushes: *not new but i LOVE the holiday face brush set, so many great brushes for such low price! what a great steal
*Other: *

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *i loved the color of pure ore but i am always scared that it is creasing. Also the c-shock colors were scary, and balloonacy reminded me of an insane clown
*Eye Liner: *all MAC eyeliners seem like they suck
*Mascara: *same with mascara
*Lipstick: *slimshine - i hate it when lipstick and lipgloss breed and their love child inherits the negative aspects of each. slimshines were too sheer and didn't keep glossy very well
*Lipliner:  *don't wear
*Lipglass: *those 3-d things, came off easily to give me a greasy chin!
*Foundation: *dunno, to be continued in 08?
*Face Powder: *the balloonacy ones seemed pretty worthless
*Blush: *i feel like all the le blushes were pretty mediocre
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): *goldspill, didn't do anything
*Nail Lacquer: *
*Skincare: *
*New Brushes:*
*Other: *

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *flashtronic/rushmetal 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* balloonacy, strange hybrid, originals 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *barbie, originals 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *beauty powder definitely 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *paint pots 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *metal-x 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *release a REAL originals line of HTF, highly sought after products, not just repromotes of permanent products. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *using udpp under the eyes to make concealer stick and prevent eyeliner from running


----------



## bebs (Dec 30, 2007)

*Eye Shadow: Matte2 (I'm still in love with almost all of them) as well as the pigments from though out the year
Eye Liner: blacktrack, or feline 
Mascara: MAC shouldn't do mascara (tried plushlash and it gave me circles like no tomorrow) - back to dior show for me 
Lipstick: Strange & Exotic, Orchidazzle
Lipliner: Pink Treat, Raw Refined, Cranapple, Smoothberry, Naked Rose
Lipglass: White Magic, Lil' Sizzler (Lipgelee) 
Foundation: again... mac should learn what it does right and what it does wrong, and stick to the things it does right
Face Powder: N/A 
Blush: After Dusk 
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nail Lacquer: (clear with pigments - just remember the little balls so it mixes) 
Skincare: N/A
New Brushes: 223, 209
Other: PRO brush belt

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: most collections, repeat colors from the past that weren't recreated up to old standers 
Eye Liner: LL 
Mascara: ALL 
Lipstick: N/A
Lipliner: N/A
Lipglass: Tendertones (very cute in the pot, clear and sticky on)
Foundation: MSF Naturals (broke me out) 
Face Powder: I quit using mac along time ago (went to Dior) 
Blush: I hardly pick mac blushes up
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Metal - X (the shadows started cracking and breaking, as well as drying out in the pots) 
Nail Lacquer: over priced 
Skincare: use other brands
New Brushes: .. try looking else were
Other: 

And what are your picks for……
Best Collection in ‘07: Rushmetal, Smoke Signals, Blue Storm, Matte2 
Worst Collection in ‘07: in 3D, Ballonacy 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Strange Hybrid
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy (that hat gave me nightmares)
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Power Kohls
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Metal - X, Tendertones, Lipglass pencils, Plush Lash
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More pigments 
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:  Learning to try other brands. 
just because something is selling out fast and was good in the past doesn't mean it's still good this time around. 
if you are unsure about something put it on hold and then if you still want it a few days later go back and get it!
Glitter is good, glitter bomb isn't, glowing isn't the same as disco ball cheeks.
Remember just because it say "eyeshadow" it can still be used a blush as well as with anything else don't let what its name is limit you.
any colored power (pigment or broken eyeshadow) can be mixed in with clear glass
Pigments are your friend, but be sure to put them in a different pot so that if it spills it isnt a nightmare to clean up. 
*


----------



## Divinity (Dec 30, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *Mi'Lady
*Eye Liner:  *Kohl Mystery pencil
*Mascara:  *Loud Lash
*Lipstick: *Queen's Sin
*Lipliner: *Cranapple and New Money
*Face Powder:* Mystery Powder in Lighthearted - better than studio fix - who needs that much coverage?
*New Brushes:  *129 SO pretty and applies foundation, highlighter, and blush to perfection!

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *All Matte2 shadows
*Eye Liner: *Glitter pencils
*Mascara:* Plushlash
*Lipstick: *Archtype
*Lipliner: *lipglass liners
*Lipglass: *3D glass - not pigmented enough for me

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07:* Barbie 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Metal X 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  *Antiquitease 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  *Of Beauty - scary 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: *paint pots 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: *Tendertones 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *More 'out of the box' colors! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *I learned to line my waterline with fluidliner - the ONLY liner that stays put here.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 30, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: : wondergrass
Eye Liner: softsprakle pencils
Mascara: plushlash
Lipstick: masque
Lipliner: spice
Lipglass: illicit
Foundation: studio fix fluid
Face Powder: sheer loose
Blush: afterdusk
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): sculpt & shape
Nail Lacquer: n/a
Skincare: moisturelush eye and face
New Brushes: 138...amazing
Other: 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: saturnal
Eye Liner: kohl powers
Mascara: fibre rish
Lipstick: any lustre except real doll
Lipliner: n/a
Lipglass: corsette
Foundation: studio mist
Face Powder: sheer mystery
Blush: emote
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): sheerspark
Nail Lacquer: n/a
Skincare: repackeged studio mositure cream
New Brushes: 169, 223, 134
Other: slimshine, in 3d, mattene, painterly

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: smoke signals
Worst Collection in ‘07: rushmetal
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: stylistics
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: metal x
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: sculpt & shape powders
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: lipglass pencils
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: more eyeshadows
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: new vegas with the 187 buffed all over the face for an airbrushed finish to your makeup!


----------



## Joke (Dec 31, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *Moth Brown (technically not really new from 2007)
*Eye Liner: *Uppity!
*Lipstick: *Queen's Sin
*Lipglass: *Malibu Barbie
*Blush: *Fab

 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?


*Lipstick: *the biggest dissapointed for me were the Mattene l/s, I really didn't like the texture and it was far too dry for my taste


 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *without a doubt: Antiquitease 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Mattene 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie loves MAC 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Of Beauty (yuck!)


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 31, 2007)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadowlayful, Mi'Lady
Eye Liner:Uppity
Lipstick: Legendary Femme, Rubia
Lipglass: Fashion Pack
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Peaceful Beauty Powder, Pearl Sunshine


What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

Eye Shadow: all the McQueen ones
Eye Liner: 
Lipstick: 
Lipliner:
Lipglass:Raquel
Foundation: MAC foundations in general are terrible for my skin.
Face Powder:
Blush:
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):
Nail Lacquer:
Skincare: Was Lightful this year?  Because that didn't work at all for me.
New Brushes:
Other:

And what are your picks for……

    * Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease, Barbie, Raquel
    * Worst Collection in ‘07: Ballonacy, Blue Storm, Strange Hybrid, Metal X
    * Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Antiquitease, Barbie
    * Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Ballonacy, Raquel (she was way too airbrushed looking)
    * Best New Product Introduced in ’07: 
    * Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:
    * What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More Icons!  I love Icon collections


----------



## lian_qiu (Dec 31, 2007)

Personal Faves:
Eye Shadow: Seedling - it's a workhorse shade for me
 Lipglass: Full on Lust
 Blush: Other Worldly
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Provence pigment

Personal Disappointments:
Eye Shadow: Moonflower - beautiful shade, but never use it
 Blush: Emote - also never use
 Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sweet Sienna pigment - way too glittery


My picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: The Originals, Flashtronic 
Worst Collection in ‘07: C-Shock 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Mattene 
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty 
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots - I'm the minority, sorry 
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Repromoting all the old MSFs 
Stats: Natural black hair, dark brown eyes, Asian, NC30


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 1, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Moth Brown, Wondergrass, Bare Study paint pot
*Lipstick:* Real Doll
*Lipglass: * Perfectly Pink 
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Barbie beauty powder in Pearl Blossom, Your Ladyship pigment

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?
*Eye Shadow: * Newly Minted, Stormwatch

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * Barbie, C-shock, Slimshine 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *  Barbie, Strange Hybrid 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Slimshines 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Mineralized eyeshadow, 3D lipglasses 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* An eyeshadow like Newly Minted but not matte and better quality pigment, lasting power. Collections that are experimental and exciting (Heatherette, woo hoo) and more satin eyeshadows. More Slimshines. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Using a translucent powder to set makeup, especially concealer. Filling in brows and that brushes are indeed a worthy investment. 

Pale yellow undertones, dark hair, blue eyes.


----------



## Billie28 (Jan 1, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Claire de Lune, Typographic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and Signed, Seald
*Mascara:* Pluslash
*Blush: *Harmony and Strade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*New Brushes: *227 and 168 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Other:* Royal Hue Shadesstick

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *Thunder
*Eye Liner:* Kohl Powers
*New Brushes: *134


And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07:* Smoke Signals, Matte2, Moonbath
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Antiquitease, Metal-X 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie, C-Shock 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Balloonacy 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* 227, Plushlash 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* Kohl Powers 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* More new colors instead of repromotes 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Apply Blush with the 168 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Medium brown hair,green-brown eyes, NC20*


----------



## auburn321 (Jan 3, 2008)

# Best Collection in ‘07:
Flashtronic

# Worst Collection in ‘07:
Holiday Collection

I would like to add a new section:
Most boring collection:
Moonbathe, Strange Hybrid, Rushmetal, Smoke Signals/Blue Storm & The Originals

# Favorite Promo Image in ‘07:
Barbie Loves MAC

# Worst Promo Image in ‘07:
Of Beauty

# Best New Product Introduced in ’07:
Paint Pots

# Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:
Not new, but MAC insists on pushing Glimmershimmers 

# What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:
Come out with less collections & put more thought & creativity into the ones that are coming out like a couple of years ago.

That's my 2 cents....


----------



## merleskaya (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Loves: 

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *: Fig. 1 from Mattene...lovely for contour and liner
*Eye Liner:* Navy Stain Powerpoint
*Mascara:* Plushblack Plush Lash
*Lipstick:* Orchidazzle...tried it on several times; just wish I'd bought it!
*Lipliner:* I stuck with my trusty Dervish and Quartz this year
*Lipglass: * Electro-Lush, Power Supply Plushglass, Plushglass Curiositease set.  The lipglasses were "it" for me this year.
*Foundation:* Mineralize Skinfinish in Medium
*Blush: * Lovestone MES...much better as a blush on me
*Other:* The MAC Barbie!

What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

It seemed there were a lot of products that I read about that I knew I could skip.  OTOH, I was disapponted the Slimshines were LE; am glad they're coming back for 08!

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: * The Barbie collection was very cohesive 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *McQueen seemed horribly unwearable save for the Kohl Powers 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * Antiquitease! 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: * Balloonacy and Of Beauty 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Paint Pot and Plush Lash 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:* The Metal X shadows seemed like a great idea that took a wrong turn somewhere in the development process. 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* I'd love a true dark purple in a Power Point! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:*After eyelining, use the foundation brush to "angle" up from the outer edge of the liner towards the temple; it brings the end of the line ever so slightly up and neatens up the outer edge of the eye at the same time! 

I've auburn hair/brown eyes/NW25-30..........merleskaya


----------



## soco210 (Jan 4, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

I took out the stuff I don't use, foundation, powders...etc

*Eye Shadow:* I was impressed by the mineral e/s Earthly Riches & the Sweet Sienna Pigment
*Eye Liner:* The power kohls, especially Orpheus
*Mascara:* Plushlash...omg!*



*
*Lipstick:* Love, Henri
*Lipliner:* the lipglass pencils... so smooth!
*Lipglass:* Bendel Girl 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow:* Engaging MES... didn't show up well at all
*Eye Liner: *Feline Kohl Power... the only kohl I hated.  Migrated like no other.*



*
*Mascara:* Loud Lash Noisy Black... worthless, didn't do a thing
*Lipstick:* Antiquitease...so ugly
*Lipglass:* Corsette... made me look like the corpse bride
*Blush:* I tried a blush, I believe Petalpoint & it just didn't do it for me

And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07:* Smoke Signals & of course I was loving on Holiday 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:* Alexander McQueen or C-Shock (I'm not so into bold) 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:* Of Beauty.  Terrifying 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Plushlash & Paint Pots 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* I'd love to see another Playboy launch, something bigger.  They could mingle it with the success of The Girls Next Door. 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:*  I learned that I NEED good brushes!  They make all the difference!


----------



## priss (Jan 20, 2008)

*First up let me say i was shocked that so many people hated C-shock, Mcqueen, and Balloonacy colors.

Then, I realized not many responders are NW45'ers or NC50.  Sorry ladies, you needed dark skin to pull those off!!


Eye Shadow: *: post haste;  they finally got passionate e/s right

*Eye Liner:  *feline kohl power pencil  why were u limited?  i have 1 in use and 3 backups.

*New Brushes:  *the 259.  makes smoking under the eye a breeze.  249- i have 4. applying concealer under the brow with this brush can stretch your brow waxing by a week.  longer if you arent african american with coarse hair.  it applies all cream color bases and paints flawlessly- and uses so much less product than a 252.


* What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?* a launch every week was just too much.  ok it wasnt that often, but it felt like it.

And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07:  *c- shock and mcqueen 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:  *BARBIE.  i know none of you agree.  it was overrated.  i planned to buy every item based on the pics.  in dallas, we had a party for the launch at our pro store and all 3 alcoholic beverages couldnt make me buy more than 3 items from this launch. i wanted to cry i was so disappointed.  PLUS, the embossed barbie head made picking up color as un-uniform as humanly possible.  a 224 brush stood no chance in that shadow.  i am sending a fellow specktra member my last beautyburst for FREE.  im even paying to ship it to her im so glad to be rid of it.  it is new and unused but still i send it gladly. 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  *barbie.  loved the pics-hated the product 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  *of beauty and balloonacy 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07:  *charged waters.  and why on earth are they back right now.  mac was just looking for another way to sell us fix plus, which we already love 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: i would like mac to go old school.  take us back to the time where we had to wait for a few months for a launch.  last year was product overload.  this year seems to be shaping up the same way and no beauty icon. whats up with that.?* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?*  i figured out by trial and error that spritzing my brush with fix+ prior to using MES keeps all that shimmer from flying all over my bathroom.  spraying a spongetipped applicator or mac brush 252 with fix+ and then stippling not buffing-  is the only way to get the red shade in mi'lady MES to go on true red.  any other application technique will render something that looks like coppering e/s at best.


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 20, 2008)

Alrighty, just for info purposes I am NC20, light blonde, blue/grey eyes...
I missed out on most of the first half of the year, due to living under a freaking rock! (And not having much cash)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: Wondergrass, 6th Sin*
*Eye Liner: Jealous, Mystery kohl powers*
*Mascara: Plushlash!!! I finally found my HG mascara <3*
*Lipstick: Rozz Revival*
*Lipglass: In 3D, Trifle*
*Blush: Afterdusk*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Sweet Sienna pigment, beauty powders, Hundred Degrees pearlizer*
*New Brushes: 138*
*Other: Tendertones! Pretty colours and smell delicious*

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: Flashtronic MES*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): New Vegas MSF.. looked nasty on me, Astral Rays glimmershimmer.. very pretty but hard to apply because it is so intensely sparkly!*
*Nail Lacquer: All of them.. The colours are nice, but the quality and consistency of MAC polishes isn't that great..*
*Skincare: Studio Moisture Fix.. tried this as they were out of Studio Moisture Cream and it makes me so shiny!*


And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease colour* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: McQueen* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Smoke Signals* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Of Beauty* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07:* Plushlash 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* Less freaking LE collections.. Why don't they just take my bank account.. that way I won't have to swipe a card to give them everything I have! 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?:* Nothing exciting.. but setting my foundation with powder. Oh what a difference it makes!


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Eye Shadow: *:Thunder, Fig.1, Graphology, Stormwatch, Techtonic, By Jupiter (these really work if you spray your brush with Fix +, ladies!), Moth Brown
*Eye Liner:  Blacktrack, Showstopper w/a damp brush*
*Lipstick:  ?*
*Lipliner:   ?*
*Lipglass: Atmospheric, Red Romp*
*Foundation:  ** SFF. Have been using SF powder for YEARS!*
*Face Powder:* *Blot Powder is the shiz.*
*Blush: **Nothing new here, made the switch to NARS in '07*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer:  **Although they have pretty colors, the product needs work.*
*Skincare: **I only use Fix +~ not new. Haven't ventured here yet.*
*New Brushes: 223
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other:  LOVE the travel accessories! That was in '07, right?
* 
 What just didn't move you at all?  What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *
*Eye Liner:   Feline ~ This stuff creases and runs like a Bi-atch! *
*Mascara:  They've disappointed me so much in the past. Dunno.*
*Lipstick:  Mattene ~ a couple nice colors but texture = yuk*
*Foundation:   SFF. Have been using SF powder for YEARS!*
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):*
*Nail Lacquer: Although they have pretty colors, the product needs work. Loved Rainy Day and Whirlwind (in the bottle!)*
*Skincare:  I only use Fix +~ not new. Haven't ventured here yet.*
*Other: *

 And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07:  Smoke Signals, Matte2,
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07:  C-Shock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, The Originals ~ what a let down!
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07:  Smoke Signals
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07:  Balloonacy, Of Beauty
* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paintpots
* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Metal-X, New Vegas =, YUCKY oscar statue look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & "Glow-ball Glow" ick.
* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More pigments, paintpots, 
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: For some reason I had neglected my brows, sometimes I'd do 'em, sometimes I didn't...I NOW know that the brows frame the face and complete the finished look. Where the hell was I?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 20, 2008)

*2007 FAVES!!!*

*Eye Shadow: All of the MES from Flashtronic!, Clarity, Thunder, Brown Script, Parrot, ALL matte2*

*Eye Liner: Feline*

*Lipstick: Mattene*

*Blush: Ablaze*

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: Femme Noir, and those Antiquitease ones. ALL of them. Not the warm pallette. I had most of those! LOL*

*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Glimmershimmer*

*Nail Lacquer: They aren'tt WOW or anything...*

*Other:  Barbie SO didn't move me! I bought some things and returned them! I wanted the hot pink gloss but it was sold out, and I didn't even care! *

And what are your picks for…… 

*Best Collection in ‘07:Smoke Signals and Fashtronic (which ever had the MES'.) Oh yes and Painterly
* 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: Originals
* 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Painterly
* 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Not sure...* 
*Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots!!
* 
*Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Glimmershimmer
* 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More Wild Collabos!
* 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Not really sharing but I learned that there is a crease AND an outer corner to work with! LOL I get it now. So I took this and ran! * 
Today 01:22 AM


----------



## cno64 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_First up let me say i was shocked that so may people hated C-shock, Mcqueen, and Balloonacy colors.

Then, I realized not many responders are NW45'ers or NC50.  Sorry ladies, you needed dark skin to pull those off!!

_

 
I have to respectfully disagree on that one.
Though I can see how strong colors might look less garish against a background of dark skin,  they can also look good on us pale people if  the colors are applied sparingly and carefully.
For example,I'm NW15, brunette, green eyes, and though I skipped all of the eyeshadows in C-Shock because I thought they'd overwhelm my eyes' natural color, I LOVED  Pomposity lipstick from that collection so much that I bought three of them!
An NC15 friend of mine loved Pomposity on me so much that she bought one for herself, and it looks great on her(she's brunette with brown eyes).


----------



## priss (Jan 20, 2008)

allow me to clarify:

i didnt mean to imply the colors were ONLY for darker skin.    when mac launched the C shock collection artists at update learned that these colors were not for the lighthanded application.  and although you may use color in anyway you like- the "shock" in c- shock was exactly that.  it was also the reason this was a summer launch and not a spring one.

 your statement about skipping ALL of the eyeshadows was exactly my point.  

i did not and do not mean to offend any members.  i still stand behind  the fact that a large number have voted that they hated the launch and skin color- not race- very much affects what can and cannot be worn.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 21, 2008)

*Eye Shadow:* Rose Blanc - glad I bought a back up
*Lipstick:* Legendary Femme
*Lipliner: *Neutralzone
*Lipglass:* C-Thru
*Blush:* Smile


My favorite collections were Icon, Barbie and Strange Hybrid.

The ones that I pretty much ignored: foundation and face care collections, but I'm a color stories girl.  For color stories: Balloonacy, McQueen and C-Shock pretty much didn't do it for me.

I did like all the new matte2 shadows, mattene lipsticks, blue storm and originals collections as well.  I spent a lot this year.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_allow me to clarify:

i didnt mean to imply the colors were ONLY for darker skin.    when mac launched the C shock collection artists at update learned that these colors were not for the lighthanded application.  and although you may use color in anyway you like- the "shock" in c- shock was exactly that.  it was also the reason this was a summer launch and not a spring one.

 your statement about skipping ALL of the eyeshadows was exactly my point.  

i did not and do not mean to offend any members.  i still stand behind  the fact that a large number have voted that they hated the launch and skin color- not race- very much affects what can and cannot be worn._

 
Nothing you said offended *me.*
I just happen not to like the way bold  opaque colors look on my eyes. I didn't "hate" the C-Shock collection; I thought it was refreshing to see some color for a change, even though many of the products just didn't work on me.
That's what this thread is all about-personal preference.


----------



## priss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nail Lacquer: All of them.. The colours are nice, but the quality and consistency of MAC polishes isn't that great..*


i agree 100%.  the polish leaves much to be desired.  i guess the same thing is true for OPI.  they make great polishes but their lipstick/liner combos dont fly off the shelves. and the strange thing is it's always been that way.  its ot like there was a time the formulation was good and then they changed it.


----------



## priss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nail Lacquer: All of them.. The colours are nice, but the quality and consistency of MAC polishes isn't that great..*


i agree 100%.  the polish leaves much to be desired.  i guess the same thing is true for OPI.  they make great polishes but their lipstick/liner combos dont fly off the shelves. and the strange thing is it's always been that way.  its not like there was a time the formulation was good and then they changed it.


----------



## Edie (Jan 22, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: : Firespot (Moonbathe Collection)
Lipstick: Solar Plum (Moonbathe Collection)
Lipglass: ALL the chromeglasses!
Face Powder: As in Beauty powder?? If yes then i adore Pearl Sunshine from Barbie Loves MAC
Blush: Fleurry (Stange Hybrid Collection)
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): SUBTLE PIGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nail Lacquer: The Gold one from Antiquitease

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

MOST HATED THING FROM 2007: GLISSADE MSF!!!!!!!! UGH! I HATE IT! (just fyi im not a huge 'glitter' fan so hence the distaste for glissade)

And what are your picks for……
Best Collection in ‘07: Barbie loves MAC (hands down)
Worst Collection in ‘07: Blue Storm 
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Antiquitease OR Chrome & Creme OR Barbie
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Plushglass
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Paint Pots 
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: ? Crazy Glitter infested MSF Eyeshadows.
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: Superhero Collaboration : Wonder Woman
What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: Green makes Brown Eyes pop!


----------



## bein_aranel (Mar 9, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

Eye Shadow: : Firespot or Stormwatch
Eye Liner: Raven
Lipstick: Rapturous mattene
Lipliner: Naked Rose
Lipglass: Apex 3d glass
Face Powder: Loose Beauty Powders
Blush: Fleurry or Petalpoint or Don't Be Shy
Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.): Astral Rays glimmer shimmer
Nail Lacquer: Whirlwind
Skincare: Charged waters
New Brushes: 169
Other: Stray Gray paint pot 

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07? 

Don't get me started, I may not stop. C-Shock however, major disappointment all around!

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Moonbathe
Worst Collection in ‘07: C-Shock
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Moonbathe (yes I loved this damn collection!)
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Originals
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Slimshines
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Lipglass pencils
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More duo-chromes damn them


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 9, 2008)

*Eye Shadow:* Moonflower and Rose Blanc (Strange Hybrid), Gentle Fumes Quad (Smoke Signals), Cool Eyes Palette (Holiday)
*Eye Liner:* Feline, Mystery and Jealous Kohl Powers
*Lipstick:*Her Fancy (Antiquitease), Guilty Kiss (Antiquitease)
*Lipglass: *Elaborate (Moonbathe), Sweetness (Barbie)
*Foundation:*Studio Fix Fluid
*Face Powder: *New Vegas MSF (McQueen)
*Blush:* Don't Be Shy (Barbie), Fleurry (Strange Hybrid)
*Multipurpose (i.e. Glimmer Shimmer, Sheerspark Powder, etc.):* Silver Fog Pigment (Smoke Signals), Sweet Sienna Pigment (Antiquitease), Your Ladyship Pigment (Antiquitease)
*Nail Lacquer:*Whirlwind (Blue Storm)

What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

I was most disappointed in C-Shock, Moonbathe, Rushmetal and Orignals, though I didn't buy a huge amount from any collection. 

And what are your picks for……

Best Collection in ‘07: Antiquitease Color was my fav, but Barbie probably
Worst Collection in ‘07: Originals
Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: Strange Hybrid
Worst Promo Image in ‘07: Balloonacy
Best New Product Introduced in ’07: Tendertones
Worst New Product Introduced in ’07: Lipglass pencils
What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: More collaborations and special packaging


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year?  What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *:Swan Lake, Springtime Skipper, Wondergrass, Big T, Going Bananas, Ether, Mercurial, Clarity, Newly Minted, Haunting, Earthly Riches, Parrot
*Eye Liner: *Liquidlast Liner Molten Sol
*Mascara: *Plush Lash
*Lipglass: *Malibu Barbie, White Magic, Lightswitch
*Foundation: *Studio Fix Fluid
*Face Powder:* MSF Glissade, New Vegas, BP Pearl Sunshine, BP Peaceful
*Blush: *Don't be Shy, Otherwordly, Fleurry
*Other: *Paint Pots


And what are your picks for……

*Best Collection in ‘07: *Barbie loves MAC, C Shock, McQueen, Antiquitease 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *Mattene 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: *Barbie loves MAC 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *Blue Storm 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08: *a bright summer collection 
*What was a new trick/skill that you added to your makeup application skills in '07 that you would love to share?: *With Smoke Signals I finally learned perfect smokey eyes!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 9, 2008)

What did MAC do that rocked your socks this year? What are your personal faves from ’07:

*Eye Shadow: *:smoke signals quad
*Eye Liner:* black karat
*Lipstick: *love henri
*Blush: *northern light msf


What just didn't move you at all? What did MAC do that disappointed you in '07?

*Eye Shadow: *flashtronic mes - messy and poor colour
*Multipurpose: *off the radar pigment totally sucked


And what are your picks for……


*Best Collection in ‘07: *smoke signals, then maybe barbie 
*Worst Collection in ‘07: *c shock, strange hybrid 
*Favourite Promo Image in ‘07: * smoke signals!!! then boom-box & originals 
*Worst Promo Image in ‘07: *strange hybrid 
*What do you want to see MAC do in ’08:* a true blood and crimson red pigments with silver and gold pearl


----------

